# 2015 Audi S3 introduction



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

S3PANG 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 

I purchased a 2015 Audi S3 from Audi Willow Grove (philly burbs)
Ryan Stern was my salesman, 3rd purchase from him.
I was in/out in less than an hour.


Specs:
Sepang Blue pearl effect
Black & Titanium interior









Stock ^

-MMI Navigation Plus Pkg
cd/dvd with HD radio
MMI navi plus w/voice control
MMI touch
color driver info display
audi connect w/online services / hot-spot - 6month free

-Driver's Assist Pkg
parking system plus w/rearview camera <3
audi side assist

-Convenience Pkg 
heated and power folding exterior mirrors <3
auto dimming driver side exterior mirror
auto dimming interior mirror with compass
LED interior lighting package
storage package

-LED Headlights w/ LED DRLs
-Bang & Olufsen Sound System <3
-Cargo Net
-Audi Guard Wheel Lock Kit (??why aren't the locks installed at the dealer??)
-All Season Tires (It's 25 degrees out, and I had a summer setup already)


Audi S3 Sepang Blue by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


If you have an S3 on order, you have made the right decision.
I am coming from a tuned Golf R (best for tossing around and wicked raw fun - stage 2+), and a 335D (probably the best highway car in the states). 
I've had a lot of cars. The S3? This is the best all-arounder. 
Certainly, the S3 is an amazing "swiss army knife"! But you knew that, you're here on this forum! 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue - 3M Color Stable Automotive Window Film 35% TSER CS50 

Size matters. This car is perfect. Perfect size for me and my needs.
The chassis. The driving position. It's all so magical.
Something about the high lines of the doors, the round vents, the shape of the side mirrors,and this chassis -makes me feel like I'm driving a TT!

S-Tronic/DSG, my 2nd go-around. It's just amazing.
I moved my Golf R comparisons to a future post that I made (a few down) - to clean this up a bit and make room.

Notes:
- Geico doesn't have the s3 logged yet. 
So I'm getting a3 rates for prolly around 6 months or so.
Insurance card says S3, though.
Title says 2015 Audi!

-I didn't get mag ride, sorry y'all.
One reason, I own 19" HRE wheels from the R, which you will see below. They are wrapped in Michelin pss.
I also didn't want to be tied to mag ride. But believe me, it was a tough call. It's a great option! I'm sort of jelly of everyone who has it!


Mod List

Mod #1 
Stealth Garage Door Opener Install!

Mod #2 
3M Color Stable Automotive Window Film - 35% TSER CS50

Mod #3 
H&R DR Series 8MM Wheel Spacers Version II
Can only be used on OEM wheels
Road tested to high speed, in Mexico. NO vibration what-so-ever!
Awesome product!!!!!

Mod #4
Halo EFX on 3 front grills and rear valance to create the black optics look. 
Black vinyl for the side trim to complete the chrome-delete. 
C-Quartz ceramic paint protection for the entire car. 
Then a full front wrap with 3M Pro Shield PPF. 

Mod #5
H&R Sport Springs
/removed

Mod #6
Unitronic Stage 1+ Map
/later upgraded to Stage 2

Mod #7 
Summer Set-Up
Wheels - HRE Flow Form 01 - optional fog finish 19x8.5 +47
Tires - Conti Extreme DS (summers) 245/35

Mod #8
Unitronic Downpipe & Stage 2 Map

Mod #9
Posi Quiet Ceramic Brake Pads

Mod #10
New Winter Set-Up
Wheels - OEM S4 Peelers! 19x8.5 +43
Tires - Conti Extreme DWS06 (all season) 245/35 - amazing tires!

Mod #11
Uniconnect+
Unitronic DSG Tune (ecu)


Mod #12
Suspension Upgrade and Summary of many options 
I removed the H&R
Tried several other kits
ended up with 
Bilstein B16 PSS10 Coilovers



Pics
Just some silly iPhone images from my 24 hour experience, thus far.
I moved a couple weeks ago, and I need to unpack my dslr and take some proper images asap!
Happy New Year everyone!

The summer setup
- HRE Flow Form FF01 (fog finish) 19x8.5" et47 (no spacers)
- Michelin Pilot Super Sport Summers

Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue


Audi S3 Sepang Blue


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 



2013 Golf R (rising blue) is gone!

Golf R, Unitronic Stage 2 + HPFP, Unitronic Exhaust, Unitronic Intake

It was a REALLY fantastic car to drive. I never took the short way home. EVER.
I have to get shout-outs to the following:
Unitronic, their intake/tune/exhaust is amazing. Their guys know what they're doing, and they are a lot of fun to work with.
CB Tuning, near Allentown PA. Their team is the same. Down-2-earth, friendly, respectful, great tech! Great service! 
But the most important thing about both companies, they know how to treat people!!!




Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

All of my center console illumination is red with the exception of the white ring around the MMI knob and the cup holder rings. Weird. My vehicle is a 2015 S3 Prestige w/Performance package. Anyone? I posted your pic on another board, hope you don't mind? Nice car BTW



RyanA3 said:


> Audi S3 Sepang Blue[/url]


----------



## jim251 (May 20, 2014)

Ryan, nice car, congrats...

Tony, the white ring around the MMI knob is illuminated only when it is accepting touch-screen input, I do believe...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

It's a beaut. As I said in the Mk VII forum, congrats. Been thinking about this a lot lately too. The no sunroof in the R bugs me. The LED tails I thought I could look past, but realize how wonky it looks to gave some LED lights and not others. I was behind a car the other day with LED repeaters in the mirrors and incandescent tail signals. Just didn't look right. But the price difference..... Glad I gave a year to think this over....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

1st, congrats on the new ride. 
2nd, to me honestly it sounds like you couldn't wait, you wanted the car now and that's understandable.
3rd, you were really going about the price of the *loaded* R for being $40k, while that thing barebone is $41k :screwy:

Anyway, I'm sure you'll enjoy the car and I hope it serves you well, it is a Golf R in a more expensive suit


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Loaded R or not, MMI blows away VWs sorry excuse for in car tech. That alone is worth some bucks even if it is an option on the P+ trim. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

SCHWAB0 said:


> 1st, congrats on the new ride.
> 2nd, to me honestly it sounds like you couldn't wait, you wanted the car now and that's understandable.
> 3rd, you were really going about the price of the *loaded* R for being $40k, while that thing barebone is $41k :screwy:
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure you'll enjoy the car and I hope it serves you well, it is a Golf R in a more expensive suit


Right and that "barebones" 41k S3 comes much better equipped. Personally I think the S3 is a bargain for what it is... the Golf R would be a tough sell for me and this is coming from a current mk vi golf r owner.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

RyanA3 said:


> I purchased a 2015 Audi S3 yesterday
> Audi Willow Grove, Ryan Stern was my salesman, 3rd purchase from him.
> I was in/out in less than an hour.
> 
> ...


Hey Ryan,

How does the S3 compare to the 335D fuel economy at speeds around 80-90 mph?

I'm a month or two away to place my order for the S3 and I currently have an evolve tuned 335D M-Sport so you are the perfect person to make a comparison.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

davewg said:


> Loaded R or not, MMI blows away VWs sorry excuse for in car tech. That alone is worth some bucks even if it is an option on the P+ trim.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No argument from me on that one. It also comes with a roof standard 



Baylorguy said:


> Right and that "barebones" 41k S3 comes much better equipped. Personally I think the S3 is a bargain for what it is... the Golf R would be a tough sell for me and this is coming from a current mk vi golf r owner.


Well there are a lot more options on the S3 and it does cater to the tech driven individual, their motto is "Vorsprung durch Technik" ... so that makes sense. However, I'd think most of us are concerned with the drive-train and power plant, i.e. same motor and tranny for $5k less ... PLUS you get a hatch, that alone is worth some bucks 

Anyway, sorry to sound like a debby downer in your intro post, congratulations man, the car is there and yours to enjoy. I look forward to seeing what you do with this car, your R was modded tastefully! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Silly text that I rambled out the first night I had the car:

Versus Golf R (mk7)
I went back and forth, several times. Hatchback vs. Sedan!
The seats fold down fully, in the S3, which helps a lot. 
If I have a hockey game, I may use my wife's crossover. I'm a goalie, and the bag is the size of Connecticut. 
I think it's a terrible joke that the R is $39k, no sunroof, no LED tail lights. 
The taillights are the same as a standard Golf, c'mon. This was the same with the mk6. Fork over $800-1k for tail lights, right away.
Then VOA said you can't use the Partner Program with the first 500, meaning, you'll pay around msrp... maybe get $500-1k off, who knows.
Are you serious? That's a slap in the face of your DIEHARD ENTHUSIASTS. 
That is stupid. It's only 500 cars!!!!
For that reason alone, I am going to Audi, that'll show em, lol not really.

Other reasons? You can get an S3 for below invoice.
It's probably more this, though: The Golf R, to me, looks like a bar of soap, similar to the A3-8P (which I've owned, so don't take this the wrong way).
Don't get me wrong, the Golf R mk7 is an amazing bar of soap! And you can't go wrong, GolfR/S3.
The mk7, man I was really close to getting it. It probably would have made me happy. 
But I don't think I would have kept it very long.
When my wife asks how much was the Golf? I would have to gulp and say $40k? hahah!

So if you have the money, and the hatchback isn't a MUST have, the S3 wins....
....it has incredible lines. It looks like sex. It's more grown up. It's more modern and sophisticated looking. -all subjective!
Props to VOA and AOA for bringing both cars across the pond!!! Choice is good! :thumbup:

What did I learn from the mk6 R?
Never buy a manual R unless you plan to upgrade the clutch (if you're going to tune it).
Because they put a stupid GTI clutch in the R. 





Tony_S3 said:


> All of my center console illumination is red with the exception of the white ring around the MMI knob and the cup holder rings. Weird. My vehicle is a 2015 S3 Prestige w/Performance package. Anyone? I posted your pic on another board, hope you don't mind? Nice car BTW





jim251 said:


> Ryan, nice car, congrats...
> Tony, the white ring around the MMI knob is illuminated only when it is accepting touch-screen input, I do believe...


thx gents
hey, I updated my list of options and hopefully that clarifies my lighting setup.
I haven't done anything, they are just on, and look sweet full time.




davewg said:


> It's a beaut. As I said in the Mk VII forum, congrats. Been thinking about this a lot lately too. The no sunroof in the R bugs me. The LED tails I thought I could look past, but realize how wonky it looks to gave some LED lights and not others. I was behind a car the other day with LED repeaters in the mirrors and incandescent tail signals. Just didn't look right. But the price difference..... Glad I gave a year to think this over....
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll be in NJ friday afternoon and evening, if you want to hook up for a beer LMK. I'll be waiting a long time for my car to get tinted, some protection film, and some chrome delete.



ERTW said:


> Hey Ryan,
> How does the S3 compare to the 335D fuel economy at speeds around 80-90 mph?
> I'm a month or two away to place my order for the S3 and I currently have an evolve tuned 335D M-Sport so you are the perfect person to make a comparison.


I am trying to avoid CC, and that's the only way to get a good handle on fuel economy.
but I'm driving to NJ tomorrow, so I'll see what I can do for you.
Look, NOTHING will compare with a car that is 425 TRQ, factory, and get's 36-38 highway!!!!
it was the GREATEST highway car possible, especially with sport suspension!!!
keep in touch, pm me with your cell and i'll text you real world pics when I can, cheers dude.



SCHWAB0 said:


> Anyway, sorry to sound like a debby downer in your intro post, congratulations man, the car is there and yours to enjoy. I look forward to seeing what you do with this car, your R was modded tastefully! :thumbup::thumbup:


I get it man, no worries. You're a realist. And you don't mind sharing your opinions.
This is a discussion based forum, so it's all good!!!
it's an amazing car (mk7). I am not here to justify my decision, per se. 
I just wanted to explain my thought process on my decision. It was REALLY tough, so what does that tell you?
you can't go wrong!
and you know me, I like to express my opinions here, you guys are my shrinks.


----------



## VR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Beautiful car!


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tony_S3 said:


> All of my center console illumination is red with the exception of the white ring around the MMI knob and the cup holder rings. Weird. My vehicle is a 2015 S3 Prestige w/Performance package. Anyone? I posted your pic on another board, hope you don't mind? Nice car BTW


I wonder how hard it would be to add the cup holder LEDs...


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats Ryan! !

My conundrum is quite similar to yours. .. I'm a long time VW loyalist having owned a ton of MKI's....a few MT wagons...a 337..... an MKVI.... etc. (I just sold my TDI Passat in preparation for an ordered MT MKVII PP GTI "S")

The S is probably on its way to the dealer as I type. ...

What's the allure of the GTI? 

The cloth
The hatch
The manual tranny
No roof
The Performance Package makes it one of the BEST front drivers on the planet

What am I doing here then? 

Plain and simple:

The current GTI lease program is not subsidized one bit. ...

If I compare the probable lease payment of the GTI with that of the Audi employee lease for the S3.... I almost have no choice. ..The payments are close enough for me to stop and SERIOUSLY ponder.

The S3 has features that aren't important to me. .. even though I too fall under that category of those that are getting older. ..

But. ... heck I'm daily driving an '89 Cabriolet at the moment. ...lol

(Is there a tip jar for this session)

So... bottom line? 

Within a few days, I'll either be over paying for a GTI. ... Or. .. by the third week of this month, I'll take delivery of a Florett Silver Metallic S3.... under sight protest. ... lol

So.... there you have it. ...

(it's almost a no brainer ....I know)


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VR6 said:


> Beautiful car!


Thx VR!



jsmyle1%... said:


> Congrats Ryan! !
> Within a few days, I'll either be over paying for a GTI. ... Or. .. by the third week of this month, I'll take delivery of a Florett Silver Metallic S3.... under sight protest. ... lol


dude, get the FSM S3, so we can be friends!!! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Ryan, 

I am glad you pulled the trigger as I am sure it must have been an incredible experience. I feel I may follow your footsteps in getting the exact machine specs color and all. I have already posted on the MK7R forum about my disappointment in VWOAs decision to delay the R in the spec I want. And whilst the underpinnings are somewhat the same in both siblings, with the S3 its that incredible interior. That, the MMI, sunroof and LEDs make up for the delta in price. The Audi badge premium by itself is subjective. 

Gorgeous car though and stellar analyses. I am envious as I really want one now, but will have to wait because I also want European Delivery sometime late summer next year.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

sweet! new car smell 
With all the user adjustments does the dsg shift slower or faster depending on which setting you use ? 
kind of similarly is throttle sensitivity amped up in the more aggressive driving mode and relaxed for just cruising around?


----------



## NeilCM (Oct 14, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> I purchased a 2015 Audi S3 yesterday


You keep telling us how much you _wouldn't_ pay for a Golf R (obligatory on-topic content), but you never said how much you _did_ pay for the S3. Or did I just not spot that info in the very long post?

Neil
Enquiring minds...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

NeilCM said:


> You keep telling us how much you _wouldn't_ pay for a Golf R (obligatory on-topic content), but you never said how much you _did_ pay for the S3. Or did I just not spot that info in the very long post?
> 
> Neil
> Enquiring minds...


sorry dude, I was completely babbling.
new car smell had me woozy. 
I got 8% off msrp.
the S3 is 41k up to around 51k.
I think my purchase price was around 45k.
now that I have the S3, I can't imagine the Golf R in my garage.
the S3 is so appealing to me, style wise.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

great to hear the positive review. my order went in 11/25/14, so it will be awhile but appears you say worth the wait! Bob


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Mod #1
Silly mod, at that

I took my Liftmaster garage door opener, removed the metal sunvisor clip from it. Applied 3M velcro to the back of the opener.
Mounted it up on the wall behind the cup holders.
Really disappointing that the car doesn't have universal garage door openers in it, since I have a few garages that I visit on occasion. But it's not a big deal, take a deep breath!

I don't like having an opener rattling around. Or risk someone breaking in and stealing it.
But my car rests in a garage at nights, so the risk is low.
With that said, the opener (where it's mounted) blends in so well, nobody will see it 

if you look really hard, you can barely see it, from this angle

opener stealth mount 

this image will give you a better look

opener better look


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

*Suspension*

Did you test drive an S3 mag ride? How did the different mag ride settings compare to the "sport suspension"?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

RyanA3 said:


> I'll be in NJ friday afternoon and evening, if you want to hook up for a beer LMK. I'll be waiting a long time for my car to get tinted, some protection film, and some chrome delete.


Sent you a PM. Would love to see the car, but tied up this evening.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

davewg said:


> Sent you a PM. Would love to see the car, but tied up this evening.


no problem, I was in monroe township at Dynamic Tint. 
not sure if you're even close to that area!
good guys there.


some other iphone images from the past 24 hours:


S3 stuff 


Album artwork 


Kenu phone clip, doesnt really work in this car  


S3 stuff


S3 stuff 


Not sure what this thing is yet by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


Headlamp Switch 


Glove Box


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> Not sure what this thing is yet by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


USB memory stick, probably preloaded with some marketing material or manuals. Just missing the outer shield - you can plug it into any USB port and see what's on it.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Ryan,

Looks like the tint came out great.

The more pics I see of this the less I want and R, and the more I want an A3 or S3. Gotta find $ in the budget somewhere :-(. I find myself thinking what's the least spec I would take...


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Still want an R because that's an itch I've never scratched but this S3 is gorgeous!


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

As I had predicted, I ran out of patience and plunged for a Sepang S3 Prestige which I am scheduled to pick up in Ingolstadt sometime early May. The dealership had the Daytona package but I wanted the European Delivery experience during my planned vacation hence have to wait until I pick it up. 

Thanks to everyone who has already posted on their experiences of ownership. The tipping point over the R was VWs delay in the package I wanted and that incredible S3 interior. I drove the GTI once again just to be sure but when I sat in the S3, there was no turning back. 

I also opted for the Magrides and 19". Total package was quite pricey but worth it. I cannot wait.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats on the car man. Who'd a thunk we'd be in similar cars a 2nd time around.

the USB thing will bring up your web browser and to a list of tutorial video's on how to operate various technologies on the car.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats I had the Golf R also loved it but there is nothing like an Audi! I just picked up my new S3 and I love it best car ever!


----------



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

RyanA3,
What are your thoughts on the full LED front lamps in terms of coverage and brightness? I have read some people complain about this and wondered what you thought.

Beautiful car. I am going back and forth between the S3 or prestige+sports package A3.

Thanks,


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

S3....S3.


----------



## barho (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure if anyone mentioned to you yet, but Waze app will stream the sound through the MMI. I use it everyday. It mutes the radio and gives you directions and interupts with police notification


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

The more I see these blue S3's the more I am thinking about not buying another AMG.

OP car looks amazing. 8% off is better than my supplier pricing for Audi. That really makes me think.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

barho said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned to you yet, but Waze app will stream the sound through the MMI. I use it everyday. It mutes the radio and gives you directions and interupts with police notification


thx, I've been using this app for over a year. I should get paid for the amount of people I've trained to use it. It's brilliant!



ProjectA3 said:


> Congrats on the car man. Who'd a thunk we'd be in similar cars a 2nd time around.
> the USB thing will bring up your web browser and to a list of tutorial video's on how to operate various technologies on the car.


I know, right? Your car is looking great, congrats to you as well. Happy New Year bro.
Cheers



Revolver1966 said:


> Still want an R because that's an itch I've never scratched but this S3 is gorgeous!


haha thanks dude! Can't go wrong either way.



WhyFly said:


> As I had predicted, I ran out of patience and plunged for a Sepang S3 Prestige which I am scheduled to pick up in Ingolstadt sometime early May. The dealership had the Daytona package but I wanted the European Delivery experience during my planned vacation hence have to wait until I pick it up.
> Thanks to everyone who has already posted on their experiences of ownership. The tipping point over the R was VWs delay in the package I wanted and that incredible S3 interior. I drove the GTI once again just to be sure but when I sat in the S3, there was no turning back.
> I also opted for the Magrides and 19". Total package was quite pricey but worth it. I cannot wait.


mmmm, yummy, so jealous, good luck with the wait!! haha! muahahha!



trueunion said:


> Congrats I had the Golf R also loved it but there is nothing like an Audi! I just picked up my new S3 and I love it best car ever!


true dat!



damianp said:


> RyanA3,
> What are your thoughts on the full LED front lamps in terms of coverage and brightness? I have read some people complain about this and wondered what you thought.
> Beautiful car. I am going back and forth between the S3 or prestige+sports package A3.
> Thanks,


I need more time behind the wheel. so far, no problems. I had the same exact concerns as you. keep on me, on this.



Nachtsturm said:


> The more I see these blue S3's the more I am thinking about not buying another AMG.
> OP car looks amazing. 8% off is better than my supplier pricing for Audi. That really makes me think.


you can do it!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Mod #2

Tint!

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/...chure.pdf?fn=Color Stable Brochure 98-0150-01

Work was performed at:
http://www.dynamictint.com/
in South Jersey
they do NOT remove the door panels!!
stellar job. probably the best I've ever seen, and this is my 12th car getting tinted

Side windows and rear window, all 35%
nothing on the windshield
it's all about the angle, of images, so here are a few!


35% 3M Color Stable Tint 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue - getting 3M Color Shade Tint 35%


Audi S3 Sepang Blue - 3M Color Stable Automotive Window Film 35% TSER CS50 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue - 3M Color Stable Automotive Window Film 35% TSER CS50 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue - 3M Color Stable Automotive Window Film 35% TSER CS50


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

First look at the stance of my car in this image:


Audi S3 Sepang Blue 

Then look at Mod #3!

INCREDIBLE SPACERS!
Look I'm not really a "spacers guy".
But this product, THIS PRODUCT!!!

Zero vibration at any speed, b/c they are hub-centric!
That's because these are top quality. 
They can only be used with OEM wheels. I've tried them, for trial purposes only, on my HRE summer setup, and my old OZ Superturismo's. 
They do NOT work with aftermarket wheels!
They barely move the needle on my scale, we are talking minimal ounces, weight wise.
They clean up the hub, b/c they are the same color, light gray.


Spacers 


Spacers 

This is the perfect offset for an OEM+ look!


Spacers 


H&R DR Series 8MM Wheel Spacers Version II

H&R DR Series Wheel Spacers - 8mm Version II - only for use with my OEM Winter Setup- 
Product Info: Mfg Part#1655572
Amazing product, ZERO vibration, road tested to high speeds, in Mexico!


Spacers 

I got these at ECS for my old Golf R
I am using the same exact wheel bolts that I got for use with these spacers.
I measured, prior, exact same setup!
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/News/ES2537950/


H&R DR Series 8MM Wheel Spacers Version II 


H&R DR Series 8MM Wheel Spacers Version II 


Audi S3 Sepang Blue

For the n00bs:
Spacers are being used to do what they do, by name. 
The OEM wheels are tucked too far inside the wheel well. 
It has nothing to do with brakes. This is not for brake clearance. 

With just these 8mm spacers, I have achieved the look I desired. At the same time, handling is improved a bit. Highway lane changes should feel better, albeit not much. But I have widened the car's footprint. And it looks way better!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Ryan,

Car's looking fantastic. The spacers definitely improve the look, and the tint does too. I've never tinted a car, but looking at this makes me rethink that too.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

davewg said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Car's looking fantastic. The spacers definitely improve the look, and the tint does too. I've never tinted a car, but looking at this makes me rethink that too.


Thanks dude,
I'd consider 35 - 45% then for you.
I've done a few 45% in the past 10 years, as I've gotten older.
45% is not enough for me, with regard to UV protection.
My wife is really happy with 35, and she's no gangster, either.

Cheers




Ten Day Follow Up Notes on my S3:

I am really enjoying the interior/tech in this car. The instrument cluster display and it's especially it's options are amazing. For example, the four types of pages, and the options inside of each..... I think they were thought out very well. Especially having an instant button to GO HOME, in the navi segment. The music segment, having the ability to have the presets displayed, vs. other options.... etc etc. 

I am enjoying the mobile hot-spot as well. If you're a professional, you can have your phone and tablet connected, makes life really easy. It's a write-off or a business expense (for the boss to cover)  This hot-spot is obviously not really necessary, but it's a convenience. It has really impressed my clients (and friends). Do we have the ability to "vag-com"-out the two disclaimer alerts?

Sound quality from Satellite music, as usual, isn't the greatest. But the B&O overall, is satisfying. I have a 32gb SD card in the glovebox. Mostly 320 bitrate, a few loss-less tracks. SQ from the SD card is amazing. The ability to tweak the surround, and subwoofer is key. Although, they should add one more setting, for mid-range! Low and high is not good enough!

Random thoughts: I want a little more exhaust sound from Dynamic. I like how the trunk opens fully, when you click the button on the fob or the door. I don't like how there is only one trunk "grabber" on the inside (right/middle). And the trunk really needs to be slammed, hard, right? Everyone is staring at me, so I guess the car is very appealing, could just be the Sepang, since every other car in the world, today, is based on the GRAY, WHITE, or BLACK.

VERY HAPPY with the S3.

Ciao


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryan - it there any way to disable the faux exhaust sound in Dynamic mode?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Ryan - it there any way to disable the faux exhaust sound in Dynamic mode?


There's a soundaktor volume % you can access in VCDS in the golf VII (R as well, I think). Whether that still works with ADS I don't know. But not all the exhaust sound in dynamic is faux, some of it is real valves.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can the GTI be turned up to the level an R is? That'd be a nice touch with a tune.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

araemo said:


> There's a soundaktor volume % you can access in VCDS in the golf VII (R as well, I think). Whether that still works with ADS I don't know. But not all the exhaust sound in dynamic is faux, some of it is real valves.


I hope so because I found the "blaps" to be exactly the same, every time, across different shifts - it is very faux.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jpkeyzer said:


> I hope so because I found the "blaps" to be exactly the same, every time, across different shifts - it is very faux.


The blaps are real. The car dumps a sip of fuel when shifting. That's the sound of the blap.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> The blaps are real. The car dumps a sip of fuel when shifting. That's the sound of the blap.


Maybe he means they're much more pronounced/ autotuned compared to the older cars? The Mk7 GTI is compared to my Mk6 w/noise pipe. They sound much more meaty but there's some trickery there.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Let me clarify my statement ... because the "blap" is being generated by a computer (or software), it is exactly the same sound every time it is generated (across varied shifting).

Whereas, a "blap" generated purely by hardware (the exhaust system) is varied across shifts i.e. accelerating normally vs aggressively vs downshifting will produce different sounds or "blaps".

Is there a way to turn it off?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Let me clarify my statement ... because the "blap" is being generated by a computer (or software), it is exactly the same sound every time it is generated (across varied shifting).
> 
> Whereas, a "blap" generated purely by hardware (the exhaust system) is varied across shifts i.e. accelerating normally vs aggressively vs downshifting will produce different sounds or "blaps".
> 
> Is there a way to turn it off?


Given that every shift is run by a computer, are you sure that's the case? (I really don't know what it is, but I suspect they're at least 'enhanced' by the soundaktor.)


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

RyanA3 said:


> Thanks dude,
> I'd consider 35 - 45% then for you.
> I've done a few 45% in the past 10 years, as I've gotten older.
> 45% is not enough for me, with regard to UV protection.
> ...


Thanks for the tip!





RyanA3 said:


> Everyone is staring at me, so I guess the car is very appealing, could just be the Sepang, since every other car in the world, today, is based on the GRAY, WHITE, or BLACK.
> 
> VERY HAPPY with the S3.
> 
> Ciao


Exactly right about the color. very happy my wife decided on red for her Durango. I didn't want a "blah" neutral, If I wind up going R it'll be Lapiz,

Audi would have to be Sepang (S3) or Shiraz (A3) which is dark, but different.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

araemo said:


> Given that every shift is run by a computer, are you sure that's the case? (I really don't know what it is, but I suspect they're at least 'enhanced' by the soundaktor.)


Yes, I am sure. What I am calling computer software you are calling the "soundaktor" - is there any way to to it off?

Ryan - would you mind taking a look?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> Yes, I am sure. What I am calling computer software you are calling the "soundaktor" - is there any way to to it off?
> 
> Ryan - would you mind taking a look?


You can unplug or VAGCOM it off/turn down the volume...it isn't software/soundtracked like the BMW system but an electric gizmo that physically moves to make the noise. So it is making real noise through physical means. It's amplified not synthesized. Some cars you could, in theory, hear the same "soundtrack" with the car off.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Yes, I am sure. What I am calling computer software you are calling the "soundaktor" - is there any way to to it off?
> 
> Ryan - would you mind taking a look?


It's also referred to as the structure-borne sound actuator, or structure bourne sound in VCDS, depending on which model you're looking at. It is basically a large version of a cell phone vibrator motor bolted to the firewall, and it vibrates the firewall + windshield to produce extra noise when commanded to by the ECU/CAN module, based on inputs such as throttle, shifts, engine load, etc.

So as stated, you can unplug it in the engine bay (typically hidden under the plastic trim below the windshield), or adjust the volume (and 0% is a valid input) in VCDS, but Audi drive select might reset the volume to a specific level when you select dynamic, so I don't know if setting the volume to 0% in VCDS will work for an ADS-equipped car... but I'd like to know.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

araemo said:


> It's also referred to as the structure-borne sound actuator, or structure bourne sound in VCDS, depending on which model you're looking at. It is basically a large version of a cell phone vibrator motor bolted to the firewall, and it vibrates the firewall + windshield to produce extra noise when commanded to by the ECU/CAN module, based on inputs such as throttle, shifts, engine load, etc.
> 
> So as stated, you can unplug it in the engine bay (typically hidden under the plastic trim below the windshield), or adjust the volume (and 0% is a valid input) in VCDS, but Audi drive select might reset the volume to a specific level when you select dynamic, so I don't know if setting the volume to 0% in VCDS will work for an ADS-equipped car... but I'd like to know.



araemo - that is very interesting - thank you! 

I will get to the bottom of this - it is fake and annoying after a while.

Thanks again.


----------



## 2013RedGolfR (Nov 21, 2013)

*Congrads on S3*

Ryan,
Sorry catching up very late (as usual) on your thread. Congrads on the S3.:thumbup: Like to keep them blue, eh? I was waiting for this car actually before pulling trigger on my R, but I did it for opposite reasons: Audi announced DSG only and no hatch... I commute 45 miles each way (90 miles total a day) in heavy traffic, and DSG (especially VW/Audi) is by far the worst thing for stop and go. It wears out clutch plates in no time. I can put up with manual, a bit pain in the rear end, but worthy when I take it around curvy roads. Yes I also used to stuff my hockey gear into the trunk of my A4 sedan, but now my son also plays hockey and we often go together. I love the hatch better (and my son is not planning to turn into a goalie, eh).

Now to essence. Do you plan to do any brake mods? I see Audi put the same exact brakes on S3 as on the R. I converted to TTRS set-up and loving it. After you make it fast, you need to stop fast too.
Not afraid of doing a tint job in winter? You typically need to dry really well for 10 days after this. Are you keeping it inside the house? In bedroom...


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ryan, spacers are on point.... 

I ordered some 42DD ones and should get them tomorrow (10mm front, 15mm rear) not sure if i should go ahead and mount them or wait till i get springs first!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

bz0n3 said:


> Ryan, spacers are on point....
> 
> I ordered some 42DD ones and should get them tomorrow (10mm front, 15mm rear) not sure if i should go ahead and mount them or wait till i get springs first!


MOUNT!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Step 1, detail the car
At the dealer, they are paying guys $10-? per hour to "get the job done".
At a professional shop, you get... professional results.
I don't have the time right now, to get professional results (myself).
So I've "gotta pay to play".
And man, am I impressed.


prep

clean paint


STEP 2, de-chrome!


PROJECT DE-CHROME 

REAR - BEFORE:


PROJECT DE-CHROME, before! 

before, and with spacers and tint 


REAR - AFTER:


PROJECT DE-CHROME, after! 

PROJECT DE-CHROME, after!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

FRONT - BEFORE:


front before

FRONT - AFTER:


PROJECT DE-CHROME, after!


STEP 3 - Protection for the front of the car. Protection against stone chips

STEP 4 - Ceramic Coating over the entire car including w/s and front windows. Protection against everything else.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Outstanding, sir, outstanding! This is the car I want. I know the wife will fall over when she sees the sticker. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Where did you go to get your stuff blacked out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

cleanmk6 said:


> Where did you go to get your stuff blacked out?


I wanted the ceramic protection for paint and front windows. I wanted the grills and side trim de-chromed. I wanted front protection as well. So I dropped the car off at the shop and said, take care of her.

I am extremely busy right now. I wanted the car handled, professionally. Called a high end car broker that I consider a friend, he sent me to the right place. 

I am using Elite just outside philly,
https://www.facebook.com/EliteGlassTinting
using them for the 3M ceramic coating, and some vinyl. They outsource the plastidip to a vendor Kustom Koatingz, who comes in and does the work at Elite, so the car stays in the shop there. Elite does a lot of regular cars, but also some really high end cars for a broker friend of mine. anyone Elite will only use this one guy for plastidip, so I guess there are good installers and bad. 

these two vendors are texting me and posting the pics to social media, which is how I'm getting the updates.
https://www.facebook.com/KustomKoatingz


S3 finally looks proper

S3 getting PREP!


S3

3M Pro Shield on full hood, Fenders and Bumper and Finally coating the complete car with C.Quartz for a lasting finish beyond waxing capabilities!



S3 3M Pro Shield and C.Quartz


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Ryan. Good tips. What's ceramic coating? Is that actually ceramic to black out the exhaust?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Can't wait for spring, now. No more pollen. 

C.Quartz

• The highest gloss, the hardest, the most powerful coating, The Finest in car paint protection! Finest gives the paint a deep rich gloss with stay clean properties, making future washing of your vehicle, faster and easier.

• Harder surface: Resistance to fine swirls and marring
• Self cleaning affect – Dust blows off and dirt washes off easily
• Low sliding angle ensure less droplets left on surface
• Resistance to break dust and iron contaminants
• Resistance to bugs, tar, and bird droppings
• Resistance to UV and other environmental contaminants
• Harder, thicker, and glossier
• Anti Fouling effect : Low sliding angle ensure less droplets left on surface, causing an extreme lotus affect.
• Increase of hardness** (beyond the hardness of the surface you start with) of 2H on mohs 

Includes:
• Clean and dress tires and wheel wells
• Wheels are cleaned including the barrel
• Paint is washed and stripped of prior waxes/sealants
• Iron-X is used to eliminate iron particles in the clear coat
• Claying is done to further eliminate surface contaminates
• At least 2 steps compounding/polishing are performed to level clear coat and remove buffer trails/swirls/scratches. • This time consuming step perfects the paint. (additional steps of polishing may be required to obtain a perfect surface)
• Paint cleaned to remove polishing oils and prep for Finest Application
• 2 layers of FINEST are applied


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Halo EFX on 3 front grills and rear valance to create the black optics look. 


HALO EFX, BLACK VINYL, CQUARTZ, 3M PRO SHIELD PPF 

Black vinyl for the side trim to complete the chrome-delete. 

C-Quartz ceramic paint protection for the entire car. 

Then a full front wrap with 3M Pro Shield PPF. 

Elite Tint ask for George or Dave and tell them I sent you. 
https://www.facebook.com/EliteGlassTinting


HALO EFX, BLACK VINYL, CQUARTZ, 3M PRO SHIELD PPF


HALO EFX, BLACK VINYL, CQUARTZ, 3M PRO SHIELD PPF 


HALO EFX, BLACK VINYL, CQUARTZ, 3M PRO SHIELD PPF 


HALO EFX, BLACK VINYL, CQUARTZ, 3M PRO SHIELD PPF 


S3


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, man! That looks stellar!! Did you get all of this done at the same shop?

By the way, we're local. I too have a Sepang S3. I would love to meet up and check your's out!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

This looks fantastic. 
It really adds a sportier look and (weird to say it, but to a common passersby) makes it look "less expensive" and more like the R. Making an S3 more and more appealing. Especially since my GF has a Mk7 GTI which means I could move cargo and she sure as heck wouldn't complain about borrowing an S3 for the day. Actually after that thought probably 75% sure.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks great Ryan! :thumbup:


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

Love all the work you had done to your car, looks awesome!

I've only managed to get the windows tinted so far 

I really wanted the Sepang blue, but eventually chickened out and opted for the Monsoon Gray. 

RyanA3 & dlmartin81, I'm in Philly burbs as well!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

dlmartin81 said:


> Wow, man! That looks stellar!! Did you get all of this done at the same shop?
> By the way, we're local. I too have a Sepang S3. I would love to meet up and check your's out!


thx
yes
sounds good!



Revolver1966 said:


> This looks fantastic.
> It really adds a sportier look and (weird to say it, but to a common passersby) makes it look "less expensive" and more like the R. Making an S3 more and more appealing. Especially since my GF has a Mk7 GTI which means I could move cargo and she sure as heck wouldn't complain about borrowing an S3 for the day. Actually after that thought probably 75% sure.


I agree!



grAh4m said:


> Looks great Ryan! :thumbup:





troeg said:


> Love all the work you had done to your car, looks awesome!
> 
> I've only managed to get the windows tinted so far


thx y'all


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I just took these out of a very cold box and installed them.

Just in time for more snow in Philly this weekend.

Weathertech !!!


Weathertech

Weathertech 

Weathertech 

Weathertech


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jan 14, 2008)

Haha, a set of WeatherTechs was the first thing I got. Just in time for this wintery salty mess. I only got the fronts, though.

I heard the rear mats will be released in a few months. I don't understand the delay.


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

dlmartin81 said:


> Haha, a set of WeatherTechs was the first thing I got. Just in time for this wintery salty mess. I only got the fronts, though.
> 
> I heard the rear mats will be released in a few months. I don't understand the delay.


What is the matter with the audi brand weather mats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jan 14, 2008)

cleanmk6 said:


> What is the matter with the audi brand weather mats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WeatherTech, IMO, has waaaay better coverage, not to mention less bulky, and fits like a glove. Notice how the floor liners are like trays, they're raised on the side, which helps keeping crap from spilling over. It's probably not obvious in his pics but the fronts have the most protection, as the sides are raised even higher than what you see in the trunk. 

A3/S3 example: 










They're also super easy to clean. This is my third pair of WeatherTechs floor liners.


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

The black optics looks sick! How much did that cost?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

chenw87 said:


> The black optics looks sick! How much did that cost?


thx
I had a local shop use a product called Halo to black out my OEM bits.
It's around $450-500 total for all three front grills, and the entire rear valance.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Did they just use plasti dip?

Also in an earlier post you said it is possible to get below invoice pricing. Is there a trick to this? My local dealer only has two S3's on the lot and don't seem to want to move below MSRP by much.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Did they just use plasti dip?
> 
> Also in an earlier post you said it is possible to get below invoice pricing. Is there a trick to this? My local dealer only has two S3's on the lot and don't seem to want to move below MSRP by much.


the post above your says they used Halo. it's similar to pd, I think. but higher quality. looks oem.
can't comment on pricing, each dealer, each sales rep is unique.
I asked for it, and got it. good luck!!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

getting used to life without chrome


S3


----------



## CJMS3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like pure sex to me!


----------



## tdjs (Jan 13, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> I got these at ECS for my old Golf R
> I am using the same exact wheel bolts that I got for use with these spacers.
> I measured, prior, exact same setup!


Ryan I am going to order these. Can you tell me the dimensions of your wheel bolts?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

tdjs said:


> Ryan I am going to order these. Can you tell me the dimensions of your wheel bolts?


http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2130069/


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

H&R Sport Springs on the way! Incredible price, too. Apparently H&R is not shipping enough gear to the states for our S3 family  Rear sway bars are on backorder, there are a few fronts here. Sport springs are scarce. I wanted to get stuff moving now, so I have everything for the upcoming season. So I placed an order today, so I'm at the front of the line for all this stuffff.

I recently learned that Modded Euros price matches. And with the current sale at AWE, it's a good time. 

Email them at [email protected] and mention the S3 facebook group and they'll even take an additional 5% off - NOT including price match deals. 

Shipping was really cheap.

Good luck y'all http://www.moddedeuros.com/audi/s3/8v-2015

part numbers! for S3: h&r sport springs 50343. h&r super sport springs 50343-77. front sway bar 70340. rear sway bar 71340.
The sport springs 1/2" drop front and rear for cars without mag ride vs. 3/4" drop for cars with mag ride. The super sport springs lower the cars without mag ride 1" all around vs. 1.2" front & 1.3" rear on cars with mag ride.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

On my way to moar low. But not too much moar low!


H&R SPORT SPRINGS c/o Modded Euros 


H&R TECH STUFF including my OEM height


H&R INVOICE Modded Euros


H&R REAR SPRING

for my S3 brethren in other countries, the #'s on my springs....


H&R FRONT SPRING


H&R REAR SPRING


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got home and measured FTG on my A3. It is 27" on all four corners..4X4 style!

The H&R would lower 1.3 per the H&R website so I would be about 25 5/8" after the install.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> I just got home and measured FTG on my A3. It is 27" on all four corners..4X4 style!
> 
> The H&R would lower 1.3 per the H&R website so I would be about 25 5/8" after the install.


to be clear, my springs are listed as S3, not A3/S3, so they may come out with A3 as well?
But I don't see how the S3 H&R wouldn't fit the A3. Just weird they didn't think to cross-market, unless weight is a concern.


cheers


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> to be clear, my springs are listed as S3, not A3/S3, so they may come out with A3 as well?
> But I don't see how the S3 H&R wouldn't fit the A3. Just weird they didn't think to cross-market, unless weight is a concern.
> 
> 
> cheers


The A3 part number is #50340 and the S3 part number is #50343. I assume they are different due to different dampeners but they could be interchanged.

I'm waiting for your impressions and I will place an order for the correct A3 part as I feel they will still be similar. 

Good luck with the install.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> The A3 part number is #50340 and the S3 part number is #50343. I assume they are different due to different dampeners but they could be interchanged.
> 
> I'm waiting for your impressions and I will place an order for the correct A3 part as I feel they will still be similar.
> 
> Good luck with the install.



gotcha. email moddedeuros and ask them to find out for you.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Here is evidence that my car does get dirty! I took a pic with good light on the wheel wells for y'all!

Audi S3 with all seasons, 18"s, 8mm spacers, and H&R Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA.


Audi S3 with all seasons, 18", 8mm spacers, and H&R Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA
^this is before the car was taken out of the garage for the road test

To sum it up. These are a great, cost effective way to get a two things accomplished, 1. look: fix that ride height, remove SUV look. 2. performance: handling, turn-in, road feel. I will tell you this - put springs or coils on this car, and it feels like you just went from 20psi to 40! Now I know... the OEM S3 springs are SOFT. Wow this made a huge difference. These springs cost me around $208, not a typo, they are on sale right now. Normally they are around $240. Installation is around $250-375 at a smaller local shop or $500-600 at one of the boutique shops. Do the math, and then order springs for your S3.

Install is VERY straight forward. Didn't have to touch the axle or lower ball joint. Take out the pinch bolt and three upper strut mount bolts. Took me 55 mins to get to the shop. Took about 75 mins to install the four springs. I'll wait around 300 miles, before aligning. 


Audi S3 with all seasons, 18", 8mm spacers, and H&R Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA

LOOK: 10/10. I didn't want to slam this car. This is perfect. It sits low, you can definitely tell it's dropped! Nice ride height, VERY slight rake. When compared with the old VWR springs that many of us put on the mk6 Golf R, I'd say these are a slightly more aggressive drop, which is welcomed here.

COMFORT: If stock is 10/10, and something like a bone jarring super sport being 3/10.... then these are 8/10. Very odd, the S3, in stock form, isn't really THAT comfy, especially when considering that body roll, turn-in, and road feel need major improvement - based on USA springs!!! A 335 sits low from the factory, is more comfy than the stock S3, handles better (less body roll, better turn-in, better road feel). So now, this S3, well it still isn't as comfy, but it handles amazingly!!! For full disclosure, I would rate the VWR springs, compared to the mk6 R oem springs, one mark more comfy than these, so they would get a 9/10. Would I do this again, hell yes. It's not bad at all. It feels like a sport suspension! 

PERFORMANCE: This is how it should come from the factory. It's dialed in. The sweepers feel like a dream. Quick switch-backs, are a LOT better now. The die-hards will still want a rear sway bar, which will help there, but this is more than enough. MOST will NOT require a RSB, if you get springs, this CHASSIS is that good. Highway it's fine, not straining on the driver or passenger at all. If you're going over an imperfection on the highway at high speed, you will notice that you are no longer on OEM springs, but it's nothing major. I really do not think my wife will be able to tell, but I'll test it out and report back. On/Off ramps are SOOOO MUCH MORE FUN NOW. The car feels so much more connected to the road at all times. Jumped into the car and left CB Tuning, which is in the mtns, and drove an hour home to Philly...it was almost like getting a tune. It was EXCITING to drive the car. Changing lanes at high speed, you are able to get in and out, swiftly and WAY more confidently - night and day!!! Around town, you are now looking out (more) for pot holes and bumps, because you're lower now, and you don't want to destroy anything, including the plastic oil pan! But there is still very good ground clearance.

HEIGHT: Stock S3 springs, sitting in my decently level garage was F: 26 3/8" floor to fender or 14 1/2" center of wheel to fender. R: 25 7/8" or 13 7/8". Now, it's F: 25" or 13 1/4". R: 25 1/8" or 13 1/8". As you can see, my car dropped a bit more than H&R advertised. No complaints at this time.


Audi S3 with all seasons, 18", 8mm spacers, and H&R Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA

Part numbers! for S3: H&R sport springs 50343. h&r super sport springs 50343-77. front sway bar 70340. rear sway bar 71340.

These measurements below are c/o H&R.:
The sport springs (I have these) 1/2" drop front and rear for cars without mag ride vs. 3/4" drop for cars with mag ride. The super sport springs slam the cars without mag ride 1" all around vs. 1.2" front & 1.3" rear on cars with mag ride. Again, I have the sport springs. I know of at least two S3 owners who regret having installed the super sport version. One of which, switched to sport springs, and he's happy. 

With all of these images, including several profile shots with adequate light, hopefully you can get a good feel for exactly how these springs will affect the height of an S3.
I hope this is useful info in some way! Happy modding.

Cheers!


Audi S3 with 225/40/18 tires, 8mm spacers, and HR Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA 



Audi S3 with 225/40/18 tires, 8mm spacers, and HR Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Wait, so you have non-magride and the Sports dropped the car almost 1 3/8" instead of the advertised 1/2"?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Chimera said:


> Wait, so you have non-magride and the Sports dropped the car almost 1 3/8" instead of the advertised 1/2"?


center of wheel to fender numbers look closer to proper, lol right?
yes non mag


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

Your car looks great man!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> center of wheel to fender numbers look closer to proper, lol right?
> yes non mag


Ah, better, was wondering why it was so off! Looks good.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Chimera said:


> Ah, better, was wondering why it was so off! Looks good.


i'll park next to a stock S3 with and without mag ride soon enough, and get some pics/measurements.


hey there, new S3 owners!
you have to do these vag-com tricks!

first: BORING turn signal stuff


Vag-com tricks for the S3 gang 

next: OIL TEMP

oil temp, by default, will only show up in the LAP TIMER feature, which is buried in a menu folder that you'll rarely use. with this trick enabled, your oil temp can be viewed in the main menu, where you would monitor miles/mpg/etc.
this is really important for folks who have a real WINTER, 
use this, don't boost (much, or at all) until you're properly warmed up!


S3 oil temp showing up in the main menu, WHAT!???! 


Vag-com tricks for the S3 gang 


last: KEY FOB WINDOW CLOSING

from the factory, you can set up your S3 to open the windows when you hold down the UNLOCK button on your key fob, awesome! but you can't close the windows with the lock button, why not? b/c I said so.

with this vag-com trick, you can now close your windows with the key fob. 


Vag-com tricks for the S3 gang


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I don't use the nav much, but when I do.... I love this feature

the lane description in the display!

S3 stuff

that's right, the S3 is not a pig
but your oil pan is plastic

S3 stuff


S3 stuff


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Does the S3 stage at start up? And wow 30 degrees? Haha I was at the beach today and came home to my pool! I wish it were a little cooler though!


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jbradle7 said:


> Very nice! Thanks for all the great info.


thx mate!
here are a few more images


Audi S3 with 225/40/18 tires, 8mm spacers, and HR Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA 


Audi S3 with 225/40/18 tires, 8mm spacers, and HR Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Ryan,

Stop posting all this stuff. It just makes me want to plunk down $50k on a car even more. Damn you man....damn you...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

davewg said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Stop posting all this stuff. It just makes me want to plunk down $50k on a car even more. Damn you man....damn you...


it's my pleasure!!!

Now!
for the guys with AUDI CONNECT
I'm giving you a kick in the pants to use the tech you've paid for!


noticed today that there is a 2015 map update 


easy 


run app 


takes a while


411 


411b 



next up
SEND TO CAR
Send addresses from google maps (on your pc) to your car, through the cloud service.


use google maps 1


to send to car 2


awesome feature 3




next
Use the apps feature


apps


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ryan, 
I was at Audi WG at the end of the year and they were trying hard to get me into an S3. I wanted to drive one, but they just sold the one they had, which I believe is the car you have. 
In the end I decided to wait until after winter, but now I'm going back and forth between the S3 and a used S5. 
I think the S5 is going to be a little too big, but I can find one in 6sp. Not sure I'm ready to let go of shifting. 

Loving this thread. Its making me lean towards the S3.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

vwlippy said:


> Ryan,
> I was at Audi WG at the end of the year and they were trying hard to get me into an S3. I wanted to drive one, but they just sold the one they had, which I believe is the car you have.
> In the end I decided to wait until after winter, but now I'm going back and forth between the S3 and a used S5.
> I think the S5 is going to be a little too big, but I can find one in 6sp. Not sure I'm ready to let go of shifting.
> ...


I remember that car they had on the lot. An asian sales rep sold it. It didn't have back up camera, so it was missing a few features. I think driver assist.
My car was brought in from NJ.
I do not miss shifting at all. So much easier to put down the power this way. And it's more relaxing, which is what I was after, this go around.
But everyone is different.
Good luck.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

If you have AUDI CONNECT please read the entire thread.


*FIRST, SEND TO CAR:*

(no reply in the fb group, so here we go again)

1. Question
Has anyone been able to get SEND TO CAR on google maps (on pc) to actually, SEND TO CAR? 
It says it's working, in google maps. but it's not showing up in the car.
FWIW, it's not intended for this to work on your mobile device, only on a pc.

2. Go Around
Purchase an app called SEND TO PHONE in your phone's marketplace. it's $3.99. you can verify it works before paying. 
I bought it, it works. 
Send To Car 
Allows you to use the native map app in the mobile device to send destinations to your car. 
A lot easier and more reliable than using a car's system IMO.

3. Cool Option
Using the mmi app works. you can use the app on your mobile device to choose a listing/contact in your phone's directory,
and SEND TO PHONE. tried it, it works. It also has a FIND MY CAR option which is handy if you live in a big metro area.

I'd REALLY like to hear back from some of you who have tried to use SEND TO CAR before I speak with Audi this week!!!


*NEXT UP, A MAP UPDATE!*

I have downloaded the new 2015 Digital Map update for Navi. 
edit, I had to remove the link b/c my "public link" dropbox links were suspended, b/c of this!
just go and log into myaudi and get it.

You will need about 15 min to download. and 15-20 to upload.
You should drive your car around the block after loading it, just in case, to charge the battery.
Or you can upload it during your commute.


I would like to hear back from you. Please chime in with your input regarding Send To Car.

Thank you!!!


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm glad you have this thread. I've replied to a few other posts of yours (and PMd about your wheels... Ended up just keeping my 18s with all seasons living here in the Midwest) but having just acquired my S3 last week am a few months behind in the "tinker" timeframe. 

I think we are similar with our enjoyment of motorsports and wanting to get the most out of our vehicles. If you ever want someone to also try something with VAG-com to test it out or any other comparisons let me know. Work is really busy for me for the next couple months but this spring I'll be getting more involved with the car. 

I like your feedback on the sprongs, and with the track driving I plan with this car it would seem to make sense, but I worry about the decreased ride height with the crappy roads we have here. I may start with the rear seat and see how that improves high speed stability and mid corner balance before going the spring route. 

Curious what the blinker update you mentioned does...


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ryan how does the steering compare to the Mk7 GTI's?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

^thanks for the kind words mang!

-blinker update just sets the # of blinks the turn signal will throw out there, when you tap it. default is 3.

*WHEEL/TIRE/OFFSET INFO!*

God damn it is cold out, here in the east. I want to murder that GROUNDHOG. But hey, spring is right around the corner. Let's talk spacers and wheels. 

ECS sells a spacers kit that packages up both the spacers for F and R, and new lug bolts! It's designed for the guys running the 19x8 et49 with 235/35. But it will work for the guys with the 18"s just fine.

For reference the 18" wheel is 18x7.5 et51 and comes with 225/40 all seasons.

But let's say you have the 19"s.... actually let me back up. they made a mistake with their fronts which are 10mm. 12mm would make it look more flush, and it would match the rear more, so I'm going to use 12mm as my reference for front. their rears are 17mm, which rocks!

so quick math, if you want to get summer wheels and avoid spacers....
et 37 would be perfect for the fronts. et 32 would be nice for the rear. or get whatever is close, but without going over with a lower number (more offset).
^this is with the OEM 19"s and a 235/35 tire!

now, if you're going with an aftermarket wheel, the wheel will probably be 19x8.5. this is 1/2" wider than the oem wheel!
so I'm thinking you need to remember that you've added half of that half inch to your poke, = another 6.35mm.

therefore, for a 19x8.5 wheel:
et 43 would be ideal for the fronts. 
et 38 would be nice for the rear. 
since those are rare numbers, you look for something close, we're talking mm.

There are other variables too. These figures work for 235/35 tires. If you want to go with a 225, you can afford a little more poke with your wheel offset. And if you want to go with a wider tire, you need to be more cautious.

On the flip side of this, the winter setup, for those in the territories that actually get a real winter..... Don't push it. For example, I get a real winter. And although I don't drive my car in snow storms, I drive it when there is rock salt and loose gravel (from road repair) on the highways. So I'm only running 8mm spacers on my OEM wheels (which is my winter setup). This will limit the amount of debris that I kick up on my car. 

I'm running a 19x8.5 et47 square setup for my summers. no spacers. I rotate and play around with brake stuff on track days, etc. I just don't want to mess around with spacers, when I'm only talking about a variance of 4 - 9 mm. it will look good enough for me.
But, then I added a bigger tire, 245/35/19, which is 10mm more poke, so it's perfection. Look for pics in a later post!

I have H&R sport springs, which are a 1" drop on my S3.
245/35/19"
19x8.5 (which is 1/2" wider than stock)
NO RUBBING at all, tested at high speeds, with four tires inside my car, and two adults (both up front).

pics and more text on the new setup start here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...troduction&p=87416261&viewfull=1#post87416261

one pic here:


Audi S3 Sepang Blue by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

Great info!

I ended up getting a set of 19x8.5 ET40 BBS CS 5 wheels in the anthracite finish. Got an awesome deal shipped to me with 235/35 summer tires already mounted up. I think this is a fairly common wheel but I haven't seen any S3s with them mounted up. I'll post pictures once winter leaves and I can drive safely on summer tires. These will also act as my track setup. Once I wear out the 235 I may try out 245s.


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

RyanA3 said:


> but your oil pan is plastic
> 
> S3 stuff


Stop. That's not _actually_ the oil pan... is it?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

grAh4m said:


> Stop. That's not _actually_ the oil pan... is it?


haha yup


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

RyanA3 said:


> haha yup


Okay, now _THATS_ ****ing scary. WHY did they design the piece as plastic? What the actual ****, Audi?!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

grAh4m said:


> Okay, now _THATS_ ****ing scary. WHY did they design the piece as plastic? What the actual ****, Audi?!


Is the grommet for the drain plug plastic, or is there a metal insert? As long as that part is solid, it doesn't seem too bad - I just wouldn't want to try torquing a drain plug against plastic without breaking anything.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I have been a huge fan of the Kenu, but it has been tossed into the junk drawer! 

I got a new vent holder for my phone. 

Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder 

This uses a mount almost identical to the Kenu.... a nice rubbery mount with two sizes. But this has a longer stem, so I can wedge it into the top area of our vent perfectly. With a solid push, it stays in there. 

The beauty of this, is that it only requires one hand to use it. Once you put a paper thin (silver dollar sized) magnet on your cell phone case (in the right spot) you just have to slap it on. When you need to get out of the car, you just grab the phone, no stress. So getting in/out of the car, and traffic light texting is a breeze now. With the Kenu, I had to be careful when installing or removing the phone b/c the Kenu could dismount from the vent. Also, the Kenu would cause the vent to tilt at times. This new mount hasn't tilted one time!

When I ordered mine, from Amazon, I believe there was a special. I received two circles and one rectangle. I only used one circle (on my case) and it's great. Never moves!!! The extra circle and rectangle could come in handy if you use other devices, or you want to put one on a mate's phone (someone who uses your car). 

I did wait a week before waiting to write a review, to make sure it's solid. It is! And it's a lot less the Kenu!  

I imagine I could put the extra circle on the mount, and hide the BG, but it's not really bothering me.

I hope this helps in some way.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QHD2UIE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

This past Friday, my car was fitted with a new map. I went with the Unitronic Stage 1.5 tune. Thank you CB Tuning in New Tripoli, PA (near Allentown) for taking good care of my car! Sorry I didn't post anything sooner, but I wanted to wait to post any of the details until I've driven the car for a few days. 

First, why tune now? I realize there are a bunch of guys who'll read this, who tune and mod their cars right away - they get it. So, this part is more for the rookies, who require a kick in the ass. I waited until I reached 1,000 miles. But why wait any longer? Let's say you're going to own the car for 3 years and the tune costs $700. Why would you wait a year? This car is BEGGING for a new map. At 3 years, that is 1,095 days, so we're talking $0.639 per day. Enjoy your investment of the tune for the entire duration of your ownership. Otherwise, you're paying more per day LOL and you're only prolonging the inevitable. Once I have time to upload videos, you're going to get a new map for your S3. 

Time 2 Tune

Let's back up. What is Stage 1.5? Did I install a new fuel pump? No. Unitronic's Stage 1 is for 91 octane. Their Stage 1.5 is for 93 octane. The tune is really welcomed. The car is amazing, stock. But it's not terribly exciting. With the tune, it's exactly what you would expect, FAST!!!!!!!! But it's the rest of the tune that is most impressive.

Shifting is as smooth as stock, in both D and S mode. Sorry guys, the car still revs a bit too high in 2nd gear (at least for me), when in S mode - just like it does stock. In manual mode, call the family, because you're not coming home - ever. When you're in manual mode, you tend to wind it out a bit more, and now the car feels like a completely different animal. And hell yes, it's a lot of fun. The feeling I got during the first few days was that someone popped in a turbo-5. It feels bigger and better.

Yesterday morning and today, I started the car in sub 30 degree (f) weather. The car starts up, just like stock, no weird sounds. All of the "Drive Mode" features are left in tact, including dynamic mode, which will net a higher idle and, of course, open up your exhaust flaps. 

Highway! No need to down-shift in sixth gear, the car pulls like a freight train! The tune seems to dial-in the perfect amount of boost for instant passing power. After setting cruise control, I'm realizing more MPG, which is welcomed. I shot a video of this, and will upload later. I'm seeing 31-33mpg on flat highway roads at approx 70mph. 

Acceleration! You don't need to worry about using launch control to net a 4 second 0-60mph run. Just mash it and the car blasts forward like a bullet. 60' Times will be greatly improved with this tune. But I was paying more attention to the 25-70mph range, it's beast-mode!!!

Driveability. With a tuned turbo-charged car, FAST IS FUN, but I don't like to ignore the way my car really feels. Sure, the capability of the car has changed. And this transformation, without a need for any hardware, is nothing short of shocking. But I require a solid connection between the car and I. What I'm talking about is overall driveability, I don't want to feel any jerky nature. The new map feels like a more powerful stock map. Push your foot down with 0-40% and it feels like stock with slightly improved throttle response. Get to 40-50% throttle and you begin to feel more power. And once you mash it, you feel the instantaneous linear delivery of maximum boost! It's a lot more exciting to drive. 

More on Driveability. The car doesn't feel hyperactive or peaky, it's not too much lower rpm boost. Sometimes you tune a car, and it's fun, more power, sure. But after a while, it begins to feel TOO aftermarket and soon enough the car is driving you. Do you know what I mean? This is not that tune. It feels perfectly SMOOTH, it is delivering perfectly LINEAR power with excellent but not jerky throttle response... I'm the one doing the driving. And I will be driving a lot. This tune is exactly what I was hoping it would be. I am very happy! 


Audi S3 ~ Unitronic Stage 1.5 Map

Give this beautiful car a tune and you have yourself a VERY serious contender. Not that drag racing is the ultimate, I prefer the twisties, that's why I love Quattro/Haldex. But still, you'll be hoping to line-up next to a supercar. You can hang or win, especially if the opposition is a manual. The newfound power and this S-Tronic transmission, is a lethal combo. 

It doesn't look like the Unitronic website is updated yet. But this tune is available. It's not beta. It's the real deal! 

P.S. Suspension! Again, for the rookies in here.... this Stage 1+ Unitronic makes this car perfect, almost. It's fairly light, has a confidence-inspiring chassis, and now it's making over 350hp. But I feel that the factory springs are far too soft for all of the power you're going to make with a new tune! You are probably aware that I have aftermarket springs on my S3. I have the H&R Sport Springs. I wanted to address a few things with the springs. Fix the ugly factory wheel gap (check), I wanted far less body roll (check), I wanted better handling overall (check)- especially more control at high speeds (check check)! You should consider ticking those boxes, once you get a tune for this car, trust me! Whether you get a sway bar or two, or just springs (which is what I did), you'll greatly improve the handling. Good luck!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

if you have convenience pkg - you get storage pkg.
if you have storage pkg - you got a pair of deez!
if you got a pair of deez, you have one set of two. on the D side of the car.
not a set on each side, which you would think!
cheers


We got a pair of hooks!


----------



## texas03' (Dec 3, 2002)

araemo said:


> Is the grommet for the drain plug plastic, or is there a metal insert? As long as that part is solid, it doesn't seem too bad - I just wouldn't want to try torquing a drain plug against plastic without breaking anything.


the plug in the oil pan is not to be removed. Oil changes are done with an extraction device only. you remove the plug, you buy an new oil pan. Seriously.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> This past Friday, my car was fitted with a new map. I went with the Unitronic Stage 1.5 tune. Thank you CB Tuning in New Tripoli, PA (near Allentown) for taking good care of my car! Sorry I didn't post anything sooner, but I wanted to wait to post any of the details until I've driven the car for a few days.
> 
> First, why tune now? I realize there are a bunch of guys who'll read this, who tune and mod their cars right away - they get it. So, this part is more for the rookies, who require a kick in the ass. I waited until I reached 1,000 miles. But why wait any longer? Let's say you're going to own the car for 3 years and the tune costs $700. Why would you wait a year? This car is BEGGING for a new map. At 3 years, that is 1,095 days, so we're talking $0.639 per day. Enjoy your investment of the tune for the entire duration of your ownership. Otherwise, you're paying more per day LOL and you're only prolonging the inevitable. Once I have time to upload videos, you're going to get a new map for your S3.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's an awesome initial impression. Exactly how I felt about the GTI stage 1...AWD will be nice. Think it'll crack 3.7-.8 0-60? What's 0-100 (hypothetically)?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

texas03' said:


> the plug in the oil pan is not to be removed. Oil changes are done with an extraction device only. you remove the plug, you buy an new oil pan. Seriously.


That's kinda what I figured, I was just hoping I was wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

First Ill say - Nice S3 RyanA3 - keep up the good work. Is it finally time to change the screen name to RyanS3?




texas03' said:


> the plug in the oil pan is not to be removed. Oil changes are done with an extraction device only. you remove the plug, you buy an new oil pan. Seriously.


Now this, is completely FALSE. The oil change does not need to be done with an extractor, it can still be done the conventional way. Some may prefer to extract the oil, but you have to ask your self, If Audi made an oil pan and put a drain plug in it, but removing it would necessitate replacing the pan, then why would there be a drain plug in the first place?

The plug is a plastic one, like the pan, and its removed with a flathead screwdriver. it is a 1 full turn screw, and has a o-ring seal to seal the pan. 









We sell them here.

They are inexpensive and we have replaced them with every oil change we do - but in theory you don't have to. Also if you're are on the cheap side, you could keep your plug and just change out the o-ring every time. The right size o-ring should run you about $8 for a pack of 100.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> First Ill say - Nice S3 RyanA3 - keep up the good work. Is it finally time to change the screen name to RyanS3?


Haha THX. No, vortex won't permit me to change my SN for some reason. CIA stuff.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Who needs a Wheel Hanger? 

With another snow storm pending, here on the east coast, I want to think positive!!! There are only 16 days until spring!!! I'm gearing up!

I have new locks on the way, for my summer wheels. And the reason for this post.... I wanted to finally get a quality wheel hanger tool. 

These are ideal for anyone who swaps their own tire/wheels a few times per year. But, if you have spacers, this is a MUST have. It really helps you line up your wheel carefully, and align it just-right, so you don't mess up your threads. Trust me on this. You can easily F up your hub.

For our S3, the wheel hanger size is 14mmx1.5.

This part is designed to hang your wheel and tire in place while you install the other lug bolts. Simply install this item in the 12 o'clock position and your wheel and tire will be in place to install the additional lug bolts. Overall length of 5 inches is long enough to accommodate any size wheel and tire.

I'll leave a link here so the n00bs can get an idea of what this is.

Cheers! 

http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/otis-inc-aluminum-wheel-hanger-wh1415


----------



## texas03' (Dec 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> First Ill say - Nice S3 RyanA3 - keep up the good work. Is it finally time to change the screen name to RyanS3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I am just repeating what AUDI says in their technical introduction classes. AUDI doesn't recommend removing it and it is to be removed only for disassembly purposes. This is per A3 launch training. If you remove it and something goes wrong, its on you. I will try and find the SSP and post it on here. BTW I work for them.


OK, I re-read the SSP and it does not specifically say not to remove it. We were just told at launch training not to. I remember specifically them stressing it. Maybe they changed their minds, it is Audi after all. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

RyanA3 said:


> Who needs a Wheel Hanger?
> 
> With another snow storm pending, here on the east coast, I want to think positive!!! There are only 16 days until spring!!! I'm gearing up!
> 
> ...



Forget changing your screen name to RyanS3, it should be RyanPSA (as in Public Service Announcement) for all the good stuff you put up on here


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

davewg said:


> Forget changing your screen name to RyanS3, it should be RyanPSA (as in Public Service Announcement) for all the good stuff you put up on here




lmao thanks man.

winter has suddently ended, here in the east coast.
I'm ready to put my summer shoes on!
dare I install them in mid March?

think they'll look good on the S?



Golf R, Unitronic Stage 2 + HPFP, Unitronic Exhaust, Unitronic Intake by RyebreadPics, on Flickr



Audi S3 with 225/40/18 tires, 8mm spacers, and HR Sport Springs c/o ModdedEuros, installed at CB Tuning in PA


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> lmao thanks man.
> 
> winter has suddently ended, here in the east coast.
> I'm ready to put my summer shoes on!
> ...


They won't look good. They'll look GREAT! These mods are taking the good from the R (RS?) and S3 to make a hot car.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

RyanA3 said:


> lmao thanks man.
> 
> winter has suddently ended, here in the east coast.
> I'm ready to put my summer shoes on!
> ...


Winter has been rough. Lets hope we seen the last of it. 
Yes, those wheels will look great!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I say winter is over. Time for summer rubber - just watch it in the still cold mornings like today.

Wheels will look great. Pull the trigger.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Revolver1966 said:


> They won't look good. They'll look GREAT! These mods are taking the good from the R (RS?) and S3 to make a hot car.





vwlippy said:


> Winter has been rough. Lets hope we seen the last of it.
> Yes, those wheels will look great!





davewg said:


> I say winter is over. Time for summer rubber - just watch it in the still cold mornings like today.
> 
> Wheels will look great. Pull the trigger.


thanks y'all
love you like brothers from other mothers.
Just a quick update on the new phone mount that I'm LOVING!!!
Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder In 2015 Audi S3
It's basically a round magnet on your vent. you literally just slap the phone up there.
and it never moves, EVERRRRR.
so you're at a light and you want to text, you just grab it, and then the light turns green - you slap it back on.
really easy to use.


Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder In 2015 Audi S3 


Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder In 2015 Audi S3


Blue-Garuda Magnetic Car Mount/Phone Holder In 2015 Audi S3


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Oh it's a good day.
It's a GREAT DAY!

Wheels - HRE Flow Form 01 - optional fog finish 19x8.5 +47
Tires - Conti Extreme DS (summers) 245/30

225/35 Tires were removed from my HRE that I used on my Golf R.
I ordered the new rubber from TR.
The tires were installed and an alignment was done today, around 700-800 miles after the h&r sport springs went on.

CK Auto Image
https://www.facebook.com/maximizingyouride
718 Washington Ave, Philadelphia, PA 19147
(215) 627-2258
A guy named Gabe is a tech there, he is a TTS owner and major Audi enthusiast. 
he's tight with all of the Audi Group of Philly guys on FB.
ask for him. he has more patience than anyone on earth.
he will do whatever it takes to get your alignment perfect.
he will never scratch a wheel.
and they have great equipment.


245/35/19 

The car feels so much better now!
Looks great too!
More relaxed over bumps. More comfy, but still sporty. Nice and quiet.
These tires are 3lbs lighter than Michelin PSS. 
Reducing unsprung weight great for many reasons.
Better steering/braking/acceleration/mpg. You can feel 3lbs at each corner.
A set of 4... the conti are $204 cheaper. That is a free tire.
I had these tires on the Golf, they are FANTASTIC in the dry AND wet.
They last longer than the PSS. Great performance, but even better value. 


245/35/19 


245/35/19 


245/35/19 


245/35/19 


245/35/19


----------



## Mpls_MN_S3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ryan,

First, thanks for taking the time to post your progress with your 2015 S3 and the valuable information you provide in your posts. I’ve been following your progress since you started your thread. 
My car is currently sitting at port in Emden, Germany waiting until April 1st to depart for Houston, TX and eventually Minneapolis, MN. I’m looking at swapping out my stock 19-inch wheels, making them my future winter wheels, with something very similar to yours, 19 x 8.5 +47 with the stock Conti tires. Quick question for you, are you using any spacers with your summer set up and if so, what size spacers are you using for the front and back? If you aren’t using any spacers, are your wheels flush with your fenders or do you still have a small gap?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Thank you, very kind. 

I am not running spacers with my summer setup. I don't like to compromise during the summer. Light and as easy as possible. 

It's not flush. It could use a 10mm in the back and a 8mm front. But with the 245 tires it's not as bad because they poke an additional 10mm of rubber. So just 5mm front and 8mm rear for the guys who must have flush. Or better yet, 5mm square. But I am content as is. 

The more you poke out the rear, the worse the understeer will be. For those who don't know, that's why the front has a wider track, from the factory. I run square setups so I can get the rear around. 

I will now sell my 18" Oem wheels and all season tires. And I will start to build a winter package that uses 19"s and 245. I love it. I don't trek through deep snow. I just need traction in freezing cold temps.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Enjoying the new tire size, immensely. 
Perfect size for this car!
NO rubbing, even with the drop!


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47 


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47


Audi S3 with HR Sport Springs, 245 35 19x8.5 et47


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

:thumbup: on the wheel choice. They look great and the color goes well with the Sepang.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

davewg said:


> :thumbup: on the wheel choice. They look great and the color goes well with the Sepang.


thx, now I'm building a winter setup on a 245/35/19", loving the feel of the car now!


----------



## orangutan (Jan 8, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> Enjoying the new tire size, immensely.
> Perfect size for this car!
> NO rubbing, even with the drop!
> 
> ...



Hi, get a question. Where did you get your black fog light grille? I find black center grille but cannot see any black fog light grille. Or you just paint it by yourself?


----------



## orangutan (Jan 8, 2010)

No worries. I just get time to read the whole thread. Nice mod dude. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

your car is gorgeous man, nice work!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

orangutan said:


> No worries. I just get time to read the whole thread. Nice mod dude. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


good to hear you found the info!
I was really busy when I saw your question.
it's all in this thread tho, lol.



notavr said:


> your car is gorgeous man, nice work!


hey, thx for the shout-out. I appreciate the love.
:beer::beer::beer::beer:
that's 4 beers, don't drink and drive!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Awesome weather in philly today!
Loving the S3, the B&O, the sunroof, the tune! 
Unitronic stage 1+, so perfect.
You can't tell it's tuned, aside from the extra power (which is delivered perfectly).

Love the wheels on the car, sure they look good....
but the 245/35/19 tire size, I can FEEL the difference.

I got a new camera this week to supplement my DSLR kit.
The new one is a smaller camera, not a DSLR.
fuji X100T
loving it!









Sepang Blue Audi S3 with HRE FF01 19x8.5, 245/35 Conti DW Summer tires. 35% Tint


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> Awesome weather in philly today!
> Loving the S3, the B&O, the sunroof, the tune!
> Unitronic stage 1+, so perfect.
> You can't tell it's tuned, aside from the extra power (which is delivered perfectly).
> ...


Love the car! I've got a white one on order and can't wait.
Also, I've been back and forth between a fuji and sony a7/variation for sometime because occasionally I just 
need something smaller than the 5dIII+lens. How'd you decide on the fuji?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

kuma1212 said:


> Love the car! I've got a white one on order and can't wait.
> Also, I've been back and forth between a fuji and sony a7/variation for sometime because occasionally I just
> need something smaller than the 5dIII+lens. How'd you decide on the fuji?


thx man.

my friend Armin posted this question on his fb wall and a few pros answered.
I will just paste the info here, b/c it really sums it up perfectly.
Armin asked
"Fuji X100t and Olympus OM-D E-M5: can one own and make use of them both equally, or will one definitely be used more than the other?"
and here are the answers the pros replied with:

- Get the Fuji. It has a fast 35mm equivalent lens at f/2 in an APS-C format. I'd personally find myself using that more, due to the larger APS-C format sensor. 35mm is a useful prime for a lot of daylight stuff, and I'd rather have the extra image data that comes with the APS-C than a smaller sensor and interchangeable lenses on a micro four-thirds. You can always break out the big guns if you need more. I have read some negative reviews on the lack of weather sealing on it so that's something to consider. It'll be harder to clean a sensor with a fixed non-removable lens. I'd say it's worth a look though.

- I'd take the Fuji, I will always take the larger image sensor and the extra data which comes with it. I have the 5DMKIII and a ton of L glass if I need anything fast from ultra wide all the way up to super zoom. It'll have the 5DSR soon enough. The Fuji seems like a better pocket camera to carry around when I don't want to take out the big gear than the Olympus does. The larger sensor is more worthwhile for me, and 35mm is a good go to lens for me. If need anything wider or anything more of them zoomed I would simply break out the Canon.

- I like Fuji's camera and the fact they listen to their customers. They take what customers say and put it towards multiple firmware updates. I've printed pictures up to 24x36 from my xe1 from adoramapix and they look awesome. So the APC format is great other than I did wish I could shoot higher iso sometimes.

- I personally have no interest in a Micro Four Thirds, which rules out the Olympus for me. The Fuji is still an APS-C, so it's more useful to me. It's small enough to carry around and get nice pictures without bringing the heavy gear or downgrading to a Micro Four Thirds sensor (which I would never use since I personally find them useless). And Armin, I am well aware of the camera you have in your Nikon and that you understand all the technical aspects of cameras. However, for me to a certain extent camera purchasing decisions at some level come down to the technical aspects of the camera and how they compare to the others. TBH the Micro Four Thirds simply has too small of a sensor for me to ever care to use.

- For a walk around camera/glove box I'd take the Fuji. I've used micro four thirds before. Didn't care for it. If it's good for you though, maybe pass up the Fuji and get another lens. Like you I have a Canon FF and APS-C DSLR for the heavy stuff. The Fuji is what I'd look into for a glove box camera. Plus, the retro look and feel is nice.

and some pics from me:
I have a mark3 as well.

this is the new case, the new button, and the new thumbs up.

Gariz leather half case BL-X100BK for x100s/t
you can open a little door on the bottom to remove card/battery
smells like real leather, b/c it is real leather.
got it on ebay at a good price and in 1 day from HOME & VACUUM (that is the seller) $129.90 free shipping.

Thumbrest in silver from Lensmate direct.
Really glad I got a quality version here as well.
no bolt required, it has a little pad on it so it's a nice tight fit (TWSS).

Soft Release button from Lensmate direct.
add a little color
anodized blue bird.

Fuji and co. 

Fuji and co. 

Fuji and co. 

Fuji and co. 

Fuji and co. by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Fuji and co. by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I love the simplicity of the fuji and as it would not replace the canon for me, seems like they would complement each other nicely.
Seems significantly smaller than the Sony, and is much cheaper than going with a Leica, my other consideration.

Also like the mods you've got on it…the shutter button matches your S3 now!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

kuma1212 said:


> Thanks for the info. I love the simplicity of the fuji and as it would not replace the canon for me, seems like they would complement each other nicely.
> Seems significantly smaller than the Sony, and is much cheaper than going with a Leica, my other consideration.
> 
> Also like the mods you've got on it…the shutter button matches your S3 now!


what did you decide?
I will alway have my canon gear, too.

some new images to share today.

Audi S3 Sepang Blue by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Audi S3 Sepang Blue by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Audi S3 Sepang Blue by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

Audi S3 Sepang Blue by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Hangin' out with some ModdedEuros 


cars and coffee by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

cars and coffee by RyebreadPics, on Flickr

cars and coffee by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> what did you decide?
> I will alway have my canon gear, too.


I'll likely go with the Fuji. I'm in no hurry so I'll wait and see if any of the new Sony updates (rx100 or a7?) are interesting.

Sweet garage!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I took a quick iphone video today in the interior of my S3
this is only for n00bs!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> I took a quick iphone video today in the interior of my S3
> this is only for n00bs!


What is that crazy exposed cord doing in your beautiful minimalist interior! 

Im actually seriously considering trying out the Beltronics STIR to keep everything tidy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Xanlith said:


> What is that crazy exposed cord doing in your beautiful minimalist interior!
> 
> Im actually seriously considering trying out the Beltronics STIR to keep everything tidy.
> 
> ...


lmao
what cord? the radar?


more stupid videos for the n00bs


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> lmao
> what cord? the radar?


Hehe yes. Hate those damn things. I had my 9500xi in my G37s on a blendmount and powering off the rearview mirror. Hoping I can do that with the S3 as well but dont see an obvious power connection for the mirror to tap into so might have to figure something else out.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Xanlith said:


> Hehe yes. Hate those damn things. I had my 9500xi in my G37s on a blendmount and powering off the rearview mirror. Hoping I can do that with the S3 as well but dont see an obvious power connection for the mirror to tap into so might have to figure something else out.


you have to remove the little plastic thing that hides the wire stuff for the mirror, near the mount. 

I don't see any wires in my car, for my radar, very clean approach.
the entire wire tap that I have is 12" long.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Good stuff. Will take a look when the wife gets home from Charlotte with the car. Let her drive it to and from a wedding shower she was attending. And the answer is yes, I'm very nervous.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Ryan,

When you say Black vinyl for the window trim mod did you have something sprayed on or did you replace them with an aftermarket product?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Xanlith said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> When you say Black vinyl for the window trim mod did you have something sprayed on or did you replace them with an aftermarket product?


side trim is vinyl
not spray

they literally put removeable black vinyl (adhesive backed) on the trim. looks perfect.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

The car just hit 3,000 miles. This means 2,000 miles with the Unitronic 1+ tune. The tune gives the car the extra performance it deserves. No signs of anything weird, no cel... no weird sounds. Shifting is the same as stock, and while I'm not experiencing harsh shifts, I want a DSG tune. The factory programming really holds 2nd gear far too long in S mode. I have been using M mode the most, the car is too much fun to ignore M mode, especially with 350+hp. The map is solid. Not peaky at all. Just smooth power with a perfect delivery. You wouldn't believe the delivery. It just feels like a bigger engine was put in.... just perfection. At this point, the car is feeling stronger than ever, as it's breaking in and I become more comfortable with it. Not one visit to the dealer yet. And I don't have the UniConnect yet, as it's not available for our cars (at least I don't think so).

Looking back at the mods I have done so far, and the mods I haven't done yet... 

I am very pleased with H&R Sport Springs. The ride was a little bumpy before, but handling wasn't great. Now the ride is just a splash bumpier, but the handling is sublime! So it's a no-brainer. 

I went with 245/35/19" tires, and it's so much better. The car seems to float over most of the holes in the roads out here, now. I like the extra traction. And the larger size seems to tame the slightly bumpier suspension. The car feels more planted. I did go with an 8.5" wide wheel, which asks for a 245 tire. The 235 tires is fine on the oem 8" wide wheel.

The black vinyl trim & liquid black optic, love both. Wish I could have just purchased the Black Optics pkg, but it wasn't available, in the long run, I saved money while getting into the car a lot sooner! Also, I can rip it off, and the car will be mint underneath. The side trim is vinly. The front and rear of the car were sprayed with Halo EFX, a high quality, oem-look spray. I had this done in January, it endured a very harsh winter just fine! Looks as new, now in May. C-Quartz ceramic paint protection for the entire car, everything just wipes right off the car now, easy to wash and dry/spray wax. Full front wrap with 3M Pro Shield PPF. Well, with this car, I wrapped it right out of the box, so I had the protection, but even still.... I have been practicing a new approach - stay back of trucks, especially when they don't have good mud flaps, or require larger fender flares... don't tailgate on dirty roads.... etc.. Even still, I have a few knicks in the wrap now. So I guess it was money well spent.

The OEM brakes seem great for the street, even with the extra power from the Unitronic map. Initial grab is very surprising and takes a little getting used to, after driving something else. I wouldn't mind different pads though, to eliminate the brake dust vomit. No track days yet. 

Trunk surprises me at times, more space available then I thought. But usually I am folding a seat down to carry a lot of stuff. Seats are comfy. Loving the sunroof and B&O sound. Sepang Blue was a good choice. 

Road trips are fun. The car is dangerous though. It's such a beast now. I want to play HARD on the highways, weaving in/out. The car feels light and nimble, and has so much power now. The springs and tires, along with the tune.... you can do anything! The Golf R I had formerly, felt too hyper active. This S3, with just a few mods, is striking to see, confident to drive, and potent when pushed.

LED lighting pkg looks incredible. Not sure if they do anything for me at night, when compared with xenons, but I am happy I got them. 

I don't regret any of the mods I've done so far. With my previous VAG car, the Golf R - I made a few mistakes getting intakes that weren't perfect. Tunes that were too peaky. Wheels that weren't special enough to warrant switching them on/off twice for winters. This car, all perfection so far. As new HW becomes available, I may upgrade a few things.

Cheers


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great feedback Ryan! I'm looking to add h&r sport springs here pretty soon... Wavering a little though on whether to go with the euro version which is supposed to yield a 1" drop, or the us version which is supposed to yield 0.75" drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jbradle7 said:


> Great feedback Ryan! I'm looking to add h&r sport springs here pretty soon... Wavering a little though on whether to go with the euro version which is supposed to yield a 1" drop, or the us version which is supposed to yield 0.75" drop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you're in the US, get the US springs!
the drop is perfect
and you don't have to stress too much about offset.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

this is more for the n00bs.
ESC SPORT MODE is fantastic. The car actually feels lighter on it's feet, like more power is coming from the rear... lol not really. But it does feel like it, to me, slightly. Imagine that though, if the programming could do that. Pop it into ESC Sport mode and the haldex programming is changed along with the typical Stability Control tweaks. That would be epic fun. Someone make that happen!!

Anyhow, if you haven't tried it yet, unless you live in the North Pole, dew it. Get to know your car better, turn ESC to Sport Mode by pressing the ESC button in the center of the dash one time. It's great fun and more "how the car should feel". If you're green and scared... just don't do it with the wife in the car or 150lbs of tools in the trunk. Choose the right time. Make sure the tires are warm, and the roads are not cold. I'm being a sissy, it's really not a big deal. I'm just making sure you don't kill yourself.

You will notice it when you're creeping up to an intersection at 5-10 mph, you don't have to stop, and you want to hammer it and get through the turn and into serious power as you're straightening out... the nanny's won't kick in (as much) and you have more power to get through the turn. Get ready to smile. The car (especially with summer tires on hot roads) just picks up and goes! Also off-camber events at low speed (usually at an intersection), you won't feel the bog-down when one sensor was freaking out. I imagine guys with a rear sway bar, you really should try this out.

Safety disclaimer... I didn't tell you to try this.


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

RyanA3 said:


> if you're in the US, get the US springs!
> the drop is perfect
> and you don't have to stress too much about offset.


Thanks Ryan, you're probably right... I need to just buy the springs already and be done with it.

Again, great thread, I really appreciate all the info you share!


----------



## eternalnewbie (Sep 12, 2011)

102% sure I saw you and your car about an hour ago heading towards Conshy on 23. I was in the gray MKV R32 if you happened to see it. Beautiful car!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

eternalnewbie said:


> 102% sure I saw you and your car about an hour ago heading towards Conshy on 23. I was in the gray MKV R32 if you happened to see it. Beautiful car!


Thx man, you too. Never saw your car in the area before! Always on the hunt for my brethren. 

Cheers


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I just decided to go Stage 2. Unitronic Downpipe ordered! Specs look good. Hope to report back in a week with feedback.

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ec...-2015-2015-hw1.8/2.0tsigen3mqbquattrodownpipe

Features:
Direct bolt-on fitment with OEM mounting locations
80mm to 76.2mm turbo to downpipe transition
3-inch T304 stainless steel tubing
T316 stainless steel flanges200-cell metallic matrix high-flow catalyst
Factory catalyst position for maximum efficiency
OEM-inspired catalytic converter heat shield to reduce radiant heat
Proper Oxygen sensor placement
Corrugated stainless steel flex section
TIG welded construction
Unique v-band fastening system featuring Clampco® clamps

Hardware Included:
Unitronic 3" Catatlytic Converter Section
Unitronic 3" Downpipe Section
Unitronic 3" V-Band Exhaust Clamps3" 
V-Band Adapter 
Unitronic 3" V-Band Sealing Rings
All Necessary Hardware Included

I was tuned at CB Tuning, an hour from Philly, about 2,100 miles ago in the winter. Unitronic 1+ (which is for 93 oct). I have pushed the car hard, and haven't had any issues. I'm running 19x8.5 wheels now, with 245/35 summer tires, with familiarity with the car (now), and the extra grip I am ready for MOAR hp and torqueS. 

Unitronic Stage 2 (which is what I'll get when is claimed to be 397HP / 368TQ. I imagine folks mixmatch software and hardware, but I've been really happy with Unitronic since my Golf R days. Never had hardware so well engineered before. The sound on my Golf R was magic.


----------



## Rdurty2 (May 19, 2003)

I picked up a used APR downpipe for my Mk7 GTI for a great price and upgraded to Unitronic stage 2. It's a very nice power bump from 1+. The torque and HP just don't fall off at all. Keeps all the smoothness just a ton more power all over. 

You are going to absolutely love it.


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> I just decided to go Stage 2. Unitronic Downpipe ordered! Specs look good. Hope to report back in a week with feedback.
> 
> http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ec...-2015-2015-hw1.8/2.0tsigen3mqbquattrodownpipe


I might be almost as excited as you! Can't wait to hear how you like it. :thumbup:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Rdurty2 said:


> I picked up a used APR downpipe for my Mk7 GTI for a great price and upgraded to Unitronic stage 2. It's a very nice power bump from 1+. The torque and HP just don't fall off at all. Keeps all the smoothness just a ton more power all over.
> 
> You are going to absolutely love it.


awesome, thanks for writing!
can't wait!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

nothing new to report yet
I'm going Stage 2 on Monday of nx week!

shot with my mirrorless fuji


audi s3 sepang blue 8v 
by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Z (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi ryan sweet ride. I have a Daytona grey one. Really interested in getting mine tuned. I live within 20 -25 min of cb tuning. Was wonder on mon after ur done if I could meet u and get a quick ride to see if I wanna go that route or leave it alone. Thanks.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Dr.Z said:


> Hi ryan sweet ride. I have a Daytona grey one. Really interested in getting mine tuned. I live within 20 -25 min of cb tuning. Was wonder on mon after ur done if I could meet u and get a quick ride to see if I wanna go that route or leave it alone. Thanks.


that's fine
pm me your cell and I'll text you. probably best if you met at the shop. I can text you when we're close to wrapping up, so you can get a head start.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

A visit to CB Tuning for Unitronic Stage 2 and Downpipe!

REVIEW OF STAGE 2:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ge-2-Map-installed-on-Audi-S3-videos-amp-pics!











And a Dodge Challenger, making a lot of noise, another customer who was at the shop today




 Flickr


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

New front brake pads!

Posiquiet ceramic pads from tirerack

http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brak...&autoModel=S3&autoYear=2015&autoModClar=&cat=

Material: Ceramic
Manufacturer Part #: 105.16330

$54.00 for the front

no noise
no dust
no complaints


pads


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

I think you and ProjectA3 are contributing factors in why i got an S3! Bravo!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> I'm seeing 31-33mpg on flat highway roads at approx 70mph.


I need to figure out what you are feeding your S3. For all intents and purposes our cars were tuned identically before you went stage 2 and the best I've been able to get with stage 1.5+ and 93 octane is 26.7 mpg on the highway in comfort mode from Raleigh to Charlotte at 70-80 mph. I realize mpg falls off between 70-80 but I cant imagine its a 6 mpg difference.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Part # C17772PG. Covercraft is the manufacturer. Custom Fit Car Cover: 2015 Audi S3 Prestige (WeatherShield HP - PG Gray) Size G3.

It's been a while since I've spent any of your monies. 

Part # C17772PG. 
Covercraft is the manufacturer. 
Custom Fit Car Cover: 2015 Audi S3 Prestige (WeatherShield HP - PG Gray) Size G3.

Try to find a contact who is a master distributor of this brand. Good stuff.

Weathershield HP line is not the cheapest option. 

But it is the best. And it was the only one that checked all the boxes for me.

indoor/outdoor
dramatic water resistance (quick dry)
hi po fabric
durable
lightweight
lockable
mildew resistant
requires very little space
good for rain/snow/acid rain/tree sap/etc.

They have some cool colors, but I kept it safe (better resale value). 
Cheers


Part # C17772PG. Covercraft is the manufacturer. Custom Fit Car Cover: 2015 Audi S3 Prestige (WeatherShield HP - PG Gray) Size G3.


----------



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> nothing new to report yet
> I'm going Stage 2 on Monday of nx week!
> 
> shot with my mirrorless fuji
> ...


I really enjoyed your updates and you have a beautiful car. Just got mine 2 months ago and after looking forward to my upgrades. Waiting for GIAC or APR to figure out the ECU update so i can tune my car. Maybe I should call a Unitronic shop. Just got my H&R sport springs and Vorsteiner is coming out with the FF-101 next month and I am going to be the lucky guy to get the first set. I have a set of VSE-003 on my Cayenne which is Vorsteiner 1-Piece Forged so I didn't want the FF-103 on my S3. Vors is sending out a set of 20" FF-102 while I wait for my 101's to be finished for a photos. I will be sure to post it. once again love your ride.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

rickmz said:


> I really enjoyed your updates and you have a beautiful car. Just got mine 2 months ago and after looking forward to my upgrades. Waiting for GIAC or APR to figure out the ECU update so i can tune my car. Maybe I should call a Unitronic shop. Just got my H&R sport springs and Vorsteiner is coming out with the FF-101 next month and I am going to be the lucky guy to get the first set. I have a set of VSE-003 on my Cayenne which is Vorsteiner 1-Piece Forged so I didn't want the FF-103 on my S3. Vors is sending out a set of 20" FF-102 while I wait for my 101's to be finished for a photos. I will be sure to post it. once again love your ride.


did you call Uni yet?
thx for the kind words mate!
good luck and keep me posted!

this weekend, I loaned my car to the folks at Unitronic to show my support for their great team.
just the best guys around.


Waterfest 2015

fourtitude photog captured this image:
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...ws/Enthusiast Shows/Waterfest/2015/A3-S3;i=12


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

footage from Waterfest as covered by the Unitronic photographer, thank you!


Unitronic Stage 2 Audi S3 8V by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


Unitronic Stage 2 Audi S3 8V by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


Unitronic Stage 2 Audi S3 8V by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

video of some wheel slippage in the drag race is at 1:47 into the vid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBV8N1bbM14#action=share

there is a video here from waterfest. I am drag racing at 1:47 into the video. you can see/hear a little wheel spin. I was launching at 4k. I will try 3500 next time. conditions were horrible. 103 degrees in the sun, 85% humidity. tire pressure was mistakenly not adjusted- it was at 38.5psi so the 60ft was terrible. I was running in the 109-110mph range and low 12's. stage 2, with unitronic tune and downpipe being the only performance mods. I didn't see any stage 2 or 2+ mk7 or S3 run faster all weekend.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> did you call Uni yet?
> thx for the kind words mate!
> good luck and keep me posted!
> 
> ...


You make me wanna get a tune bad. Just got my girl on Sunday. Great thread. Thanks.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

primolak said:


> You make me wanna get a tune bad. Just got my girl on Sunday. Great thread. Thanks. [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


get a tune yet?


audi s3 sepang by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

audi s3 sepang by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> get a tune yet?
> 
> 
> audi s3 sepang by Ryan Mac, on Flickr
> ...


Actually not yet. Deciding between a piggy back and a full tune. I know a full one will be much better but can't get past the thought of how unlucky I am at getting caught doing things. Haha. In other words I am having nightmares of a flag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

got a new winter setup 
and it's awesome!
19x8.5 et43
245 35


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I'm not an expert. I'm just trying to get this all down (my thoughts).

the new tires are going to make me wonder why I have summer tires and all seasons.
I don't need snow tires, I just need winter tires. so all seasons are a must.
but these new all seasons are probably perfect for summer.

now, let me preface this by reminding you that my transition this week was:
19x8.5 wheel
245/35 tire
SAME tire size, and SAME wheel size 
but offset 47 on my HRE summer wheel set up, on summer tires.
to: offset 43 on my S4 Peeler wheel set up, on all seasons.

the offset alone, is a big enough difference to make my car feel entirely new.

the car feels slightly more comfortable.
the grip is impressive. I could rock this all year, I wouldn't have any regrets.
the offset change alone, is going to make me sad, when I have to put my HRE back on.
I think for this size tire, this 43 offset is magic. and I like going square b/c it helps you get the ass around easier.

tread width is 8.5 on the DW. and 8.6 on the DWS. this isn't a lot. but my new setup seems to fill out the wheel wells a lot more.
could the extra .1" width create a taller sidewall? probably more that the wheels were pulled out another 4mm.
turn-in is improved.
speaks to the offset, I suppose, not just the tires.

again, tires are sublime. they really hit a homerun with the DWS06. get them in the next couple weeks while they have a $75 gift card rebate.

DW summer 21 lbs
DWS06 all season 23lbs
wheels HRE and summer tires 45.8lbs
wheels S4 et43 and all seasons 53lbs

Cheers

p.s. 

I should add: people always talk offset and how it makes the car look. let my comments above remind you how important offset is to how the car FEELS. don't settle. get the right offset wheels. try to avoid spacers (if you're getting new wheels, not worth the aggravation). if you have oem wheels, different story (spacers are mandatory). I waited four months to find the right set of peelers with the et 43 (there are a few options). cheers

Audi S3, 245-35 DW06, 19x8.5 et43 Peelers by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Audi S3, 245-35 DW06, 19x8.5 et43 Peelers by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Audi S3, 245-35 DW06, 19x8.5 et43 Peelers by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Audi S3, 245-35 DW06, 19x8.5 et43 Peelers by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Audi S3, 245-35 DW06, 19x8.5 et43 Peelers by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

After seeing pictures of S4 peelers on your S3, I'm pretty upset Audi didn't offer that as an option. 


Sent from The Armpit of America


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Lookin good.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

In case you missed it, I installed the Unitronic Stage2 tune for my TCU (DSG tune), while sitting my car, which was located in my garage!
I had to purchase a Uniconnect+ device, for $150 from moddedeuros. But it was worth it.

The entire story was posted a month ago:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...DSG-software-quick-review-amp-emissions-story

But today, I learned something about a situation with a competitor of Unitronic.
This competitor, A** came out with an update to their ECU tune last week.
Enthusiasts get in their cars and drive to their local tuner for the update.
The enthusiast pays $50-$150 for the update, plus gas, drive-time, time away from family/work.
My buddy has a 4 month old baby, and his tuner is 4 hours each way. 

Then today, my buddy finds out that A** has an update for the update. So he has to go back again.
I couldn't live with that, and my tuner is only 1 hour each way. This is why uniconnect+ makes unitronic the best option, for me.

I hope I don't come off as someone who thinks they know everything.
My point is this,
All these tunes are so close. But the convenience of Unitronic's Uniconnect+ for me, is KING.

UC+ is $150, paying for itself over and over again. The device makes it super easy for end users (like ME) to reflash, in the event that an update is required.
Luckily for me. Unitronic doesn't rush to the market, so there are not many updates anyhow.


uniconnect+ 

The UniConnect device gives you four options:
- performance engine flash YOURSELF
- performance transmission flash YOURSELF
- ecu diagnostic tool, check and clear codes LIKE VAG-COM, YOURSELF
- tcu diagnostic tool, check and clear codes LIKE VAG-COM, YOURSELF


Uniconnect Quick Pic by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

I truly hope this helps someone who is on the fence make the right decision, for them.
Maybe he/she is 5 mins from an A** dealer, who won't charge them for all the updates.
Maybe not, in which case, Unitronic seems to be the best option.

Cheers


----------



## wishIhadanRS (Aug 4, 2011)

Ryan, love your build thread! Just picked up a sepang S3 with black optics, tech, led lighting, and home link. Reading up on so much info about this car and potential mod paths. Thanks for your contribution! 

PS We're practically neighbors.:thumbup:


----------



## S3PANG (Mar 5, 2016)

Tony_S3 said:


> All of my center console illumination is red with the exception of the white ring around the MMI knob and the cup holder rings. Weird. My vehicle is a 2015 S3 Prestige w/Performance package. Anyone? I posted your pic on another board, hope you don't mind? Nice car BTW


Ditto, mine is like yours Tony.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

This is NON-Mag ride 2015 S3 USA 
special note: 245/35/19x8.5. 
ground to fender at center: 

H&R Sport Springs: 25 3/8" all around. Best handling. Little bouncy, but looking back, not too bad and especially for the result. 

ED Springs: Front 25 1/4", Rear 25 3/8". Easiest to live with. Needs a rear sway bar. 

VWR Springs: 25" all around (on day 1). Easily the lowest of the three. Close second, with regard to easiest to live with. Even closer second with regard to handling. 
https://flic.kr/p/Fbn9Vf
returning these springs, they are not for the S3.

Yes, I've had all three.
I need to drive on the VWR a bit more before I comment further. 

No pics yet sorry. Slammed. Like super sports. Not as advertised. 
There is apparently no perfect spring. But anyone on coilovers already knew that. 

They arrived in the states Tuesday. Initial shipments went out Wednesday. 

The images here are not representative of what they look like.

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Steering-and-Suspension/Springs/VWR-Sport-Springs-Audi-S3-and-RS3.html


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Here are images with the VWR springs.
































































I have posted a full comparison review of the three springs here:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...mparison!-H-amp-R-Sports-Emmanuele-Design-VWR


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> I have posted a full comparison review of the three springs here:
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...mparison!-H-amp-R-Sports-Emmanuele-Design-VWR



Nice review. How did you find the quality of the springs (for example, are the ED springs as well made and high quality as the brand names)?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> Nice review. How did you find the quality of the springs (for example, are the ED springs as well made and high quality as the brand names)?


the diameter of the ED spring is < H&R or VWR
but the ride quality (comfort-wise) is > with the ED springs.

hope this helps.


----------



## WRX2GolfR (Dec 28, 2015)

I already thought I made a mistake getting the R instead of the S3. You are killing me here! Perfect mods, especially the blackout. If you ever decide you should need a hatchback... Lol.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> the diameter of the ED spring is < H&R or VWR
> but the ride quality (comfort-wise) is > with the ED springs.
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks for the response. 

A couple more questions...are the ED springs stiffer or softer vs. OEM (I have heard many members say that they are more comfortable, but I am not sure if they are stiffer or not)?

Based on your guess, do you think the ED springs will work well with the A3 standard stock shocks?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

_Big Update_

*PSS10 Bilstein B16 Coilovers on the S3 is sublime!*

In the past couple of years, I've run the following different types of suspension on my 2015 S3:

1. stock, non-mag ride. far too much wheel gap. handling is terrible. and it's not comfortable either, so what is the point of keeping this garbage?

2. h/r sport springs. perfect drop for a daily. they were a little bouncy, but offered great handling. amazing handling for just adding springs. although these are not good enough for a serious tracker unless you do both f/r sway bars. even still, for a serious tracker, you may want adjustable coilovers so you can dial them up to 10 or 12.

3. emmanuele design springs (ed). perfect height with the fix thing. better than stock for comfort. not stiff enough for me though. the springs seemed cheap. these springs require sway bars F+R in my opinion, or the handling is not what I want from an S car with upgraded suspension.

4. vwr springs. sat far too low, I had major rubbing up front. moderate rubbing in rear. comfort was good. handling was ok, not as good as h&r springs, not as bad as ED. vwr said they put other S3's on these springs and had no ride height issues at all. is it b/c I was running 245/35/19" & 19x8.5 et 43? maybe, but I don't agree with them. I don't think these are a good option for the S3. the golf r sits differently, so perhaps these springs are better suited for the golf platform.

5. vwr street sport plus coilovers. this is their top of the line kit. they have a street sport kit, that is not the plus version. the plus version is quite pricey at north of $2k street price. for that price you can get V3. I'm not saying the V3 is the best, but both the V3 and this kit are quite expensive for coilovers for a car that is $40-50k. you may as well save a little more and go air. overall this is a good kit. there are 12 settings for damper adjustment. 1-12. so, you can obviously dial in comfort or aggressive handling. either way, handling is excellent, and you don't need a rsb with these. I don't think these should be run anywhere less than 3 front and 5 rear, if you want a happy medium. Comfort is good from 1-3 front and 1-5 rear. I feel that the ride height on this kit is probably better suited for the golf r platform. handling, you could dial in anything you want, great handling or great comfort. 3 front and 5 rear, was quite good for a sporty daily.

6. bilstein B16 coilovers now. heaven at 1,2,3, front, and 1,2,3,4,5 rear...perfect sporty daily. I run it as an extra sporty daily at 3 front, 5 rear. a really nice setup for super sport - canyon runs - would be anywhere north of 6 front and 8 rear. this kit is around $1400 street price. So that is $600-700 less than a V3 kit or a vwr street sport plus kit. the car feels amazing!!! the steering feel (huge improvement), braking feel (nose dive or lack of), handling, and the way the car feels overall (the connection) feels RIGHT with this kit. with all other options, the car didn't feel this connected. you will not need any sway bar upgrades with this kit. at 3 front and 5 rear: body roll and turn-in is SERIOUSLY almost perfect during sweepers on public roads. and that setup is more on the comfort side, as 5/5 would be the average setting. dial up to around 6 front and 8 or 9 rear, and you have a race car. car is completely flat, turn in and body roll is 100% perfect. it's a little firmer obviously. I could live at this setting, but I take clients out during the week. so I live at 3/5 during the week. If I'm going out on a car club cruise or for a romp up in the mountains, I dial the dampers up.

Other setups I have experience with:
- last year I was in an A3-8V that had the B14 coilovers, which I believe is like the B16 set to 5/5. No adjustable dampers. Loved it. Saves you some cash.
- a few years back, I had SHS HPA coilovers on an A3-8P for a few years. comfort good. handling good, but wasn't adjustable. so it couldn't not get as firm as B16.


Suspension in USA:
Please please please, correct me if I'm wrong... but I feel that Audi screws over America b/c of our bumper height requirements. can someone tell me more about "rest of world" vs. "europe" vs "usa"... all different suspension setups?
I bet they are just "throwing something on" our USA cars instead of doing the proper r+d. 
the ride height is appalling, and I'm not 19 years old. I'm 40. 
The stock dampers are an absolute joke. To pair them with an aftermarket set of springs is probably going to increase your handling capability. But down the line, the dampers (which are already garbage) will be smoked. Looking back, I VERY MUCH regret not getting the B16 in the first place, especially since they have been available for a while, and easy to get.

Why another suspension kit:
The reason for me getting this last suspension upgrade (my 5th aftermarket setup) is that about a month ago, I recommitted to my S3. I decided that I will keep this car until the warranty runs out, minimum, which will be January 2019. The RS3 was on my radar. But I thought about it, and my S3 will have a $30k resale value (all options aside from mag ride, seats, and radar). Do I think the RS3 is $60k. Is it going to be twice as good as my S3? After spending the cash and time on tint, DIY black optics, full hood clear wrap, full fender clear wraps, full car paint protection coating, downpipe, Stage 2 tune and DSG tune from Unitronic, plus remote control to tune at home. Remote control for my exhaust flaps from AWE- to dial down the sound from the DP & OEM resonator delete kit. To lose $20k on my car and have to start over and spend $60k plus mods seems silly. Just to get a more unique badge and motor? The performance just isn't that much better with the RS3. If it had proper quattro suddenly, maybe.
The one thing that was keeping me from being 100% in love with my car needed to be addressed - again LOL. Far cheaper than buying another car.

Summary:
The B16 kit, to me, looks to be VERY nice quality. Corrosion Resistance was important to me. Quality springs. Gas pressure technology. BILSTEIN is a name you can trust. The stuff is made in Germany. They are a suspension company, making me a suspension for my car. No middle man. What more can I say? Well, Compared to any other coilover system I've seen, these are the best. The kit completely improves the car's comfort and handling. It's a grown-up option. Not a cheap option. But not $2k either!!! Since the kit is around $1,414 online at modded euros and possibly even cheaper via former S3 buddy (currently an S6 buddy lol) Brian Saxon, _I feel that this kit is the perfect option for the guy who wants to "do it right"_.


Pics of the parts here.
I don't get the point of showing off a ton of pics of your car with your new coilovers on it... unless you also share pics of the parts.
Of course you can adjust the height for a proper drop!
I want to see the quality of the parts!!!
so for now, the stuff:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

New Intake:

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr

Untitled by Ryan Mac, on Flickr


New Phone Mount:
https://youtu.be/DwDb1vTlsF4


----------



## BodegaBay (Aug 18, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> _Big Update_
> 
> *PSS10 Bilstein B16 Coilovers on the S3 is sublime!*...
> 
> ...


A most excellent post Ryan! My S3 has mag ride and I find the ride height pretty decent for OEM. I wonder if they are a tad lower than non mag cars? Reading your description on ther performance of the Bilsteins PSS10 makes me yearn for it! And I'm not typically a suspension mod kind of guy! I wonder if they make a version compatible with mag ride. 

And I agree with you re: RS3. Full Quattro for that price or nuthin'


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> A most excellent post Ryan! My S3 has mag ride and I find the ride height pretty decent for OEM. I wonder if they are a tad lower than non mag cars? Reading your description on ther performance of the Bilsteins PSS10 makes me yearn for it! And I'm not typically a suspension mod kind of guy! I wonder if they make a version compatible with mag ride.
> 
> And I agree with you re: RS3. Full Quattro for that price or nuthin'


Thx mate

I think mag ride is a smidge lower than non-mag. 
some people have added aftermarket springs to mag ride and are quite happy.
you like the differential between comfort and sport I assume?

Cheers


----------

